# DSLR Cameras



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Who has one?

I have a basic Sony a230 and up until today i just blagged my way through using it, i lost the user guide, so had no idea what i was doing, its my first DSLR, im not a photographer, just something i enjoy doing really. 

I have two lenses, a short and a long distance lens, and a flash, so nothing spectacular, although im sure as i get better i will build up my kit.

What do you have? and show me a couple of your piccys


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Am currently saving up for a digital SLR, got a old cannon SLR that takes 35mm film(still use it as well)
I actally bought a thing for the iPhone the other day that is a telscopic lens that goes over the camera lens so can use that to get some good close up pics,just not the best for MP on the camera,but is good and the telescopic lens doubles up for binoculars lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

I always used my mother in laws. Which is a olympus E1 but now I got mine (yesterday actually) olympus E450 and I dont like it.  
The pictures are cold, the camera is small, the shutter button is flimsy.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

If i have done this right there should be a couple pics i took yesterday,they are grainy thpugh as it is only a 3MP camera


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I always used my mother in laws. Which is a olympus E1 but now I got mine (yesterday actually) olympus E450 and I dont like it.
> The pictures are cold, the camera is small, the shutter button is flimsy.


Oh no  i must admit, i dont like Olympus cameras, my first choice would have been a Nikon, but due to my lack of funds i settled for the cheaper Sony, not really got any complaints about it, its a good sturdy camera, dont like the mini DSLR's


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*My hubby has the cannon D300 which he loves,but i prefer the point and shoot cameras.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Nikon D90 for me, with an MB-D80 grip, SB900 speedlight and a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Nikon D90 for me, with an MB-D80 grip, SB900 speedlight and a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8.


Ooooh swish!!

I would love a Nikon


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I want one, if that counts?!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

No - I use the Canon Powershot S3 because it is so versatile and also easy to use. Action shots, poor light and extreme close ups are possible with a simple change of setting, and the resolution is awesome, plus it has a 12x zoom so no extra lens needed. 
this is the Macro setting








and this one using the zoom


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> No - I use the Canon Powershot S3 because it is so versatile and also easy to use. Action shots, poor light and extreme close ups are possible with a simple change of setting, and the resolution is awesome, plus it has a 12x zoom so no extra lens needed.
> this is the Macro setting
> 
> 
> ...


Haha fantastic Giraffe picture!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Nikon D5000 and a D40. I mostly use the 5000...here's some pics from the apst few days...


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I have a Nikon D5000 and a D40. I mostly use the 5000...here's some pics from the apst few days...


Fantastic photos!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

My mother in laws camera (olympus E1 5mega pixel) and is like 7 years old but I love using it. Heres some of the pictures I have taken with it.

I have only used my new camera with the flash but If I dont like it in natural light then I may sell it and get either a E1 or a sony.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> My mother in laws camera (olympus E1 5mega pixel) and is like 7 years old but I love using it. Heres some of the pictures I have taken with it.
> 
> I have only used my new camera with the flash but If I dont like it in natural light then I may sell it and get either a E1 or a sony.


They are gorgeous, lovely and soft!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you.
Thats what I aim for but with my new camera its not like that.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you.
> Thats what I aim for but with my new camera its not like that.


Can you buy a filter that will give you the same effect? mind you, you are unhappy with other features of the camera arent you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

The flash images are horrid. (attached the flash image from my new camera) 

I will look up filters I didnt think of that.

But the camera itself is a "compact Digital SLR" and it feels so flimsy even the shutter button is plastic.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't have a DSLR but very pleased with my Lumix DMC-TZ7 since Christmas. I am saving up for a Nikon!

Here is my Flickr! Some of the most recent WERE taken with a Nikon D80 which my second cousin brought for me to play with one night while she was up visiting from Reading so of course I had some fun with it!

Flickr: Jessica Leah.'s Photostream


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Im an SLR noob and have recently bought a sony a230 and have both short and long distance lenses. Looking to upgrade next year to a cannon E0S 550D:thumbup:

I posted this in an earlier thread today









And this is a collie, not mine, like taking pics of other dogs


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> The flash images are horrid. (attached the flash image from my new camera)
> 
> I will look up filters I didnt think of that.
> 
> But the camera itself is a "compact Digital SLR" and it feels so flimsy even the shutter button is plastic.


The light seems to be refracting of their fur! i see what you mean, i dislike the compact cameras anyway, i have heard a lot of people comment on them being flimsy

Filters are fantastic!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Im an SLR noob and have recently bought a sony a230 and have both short and long distance lenses. Looking to upgrade next year to a cannon E0S 550D:thumbup:
> 
> I posted this in an earlier thread today
> 
> ...


Great swan pics, i saw them earlier, you have the same camera as me  you take great photos with it!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I don't have a DSLR but very pleased with my Lumix DMC-TZ7 since Christmas. I am saving up for a Nikon!
> 
> Here is my Flickr! Some of the most recent WERE taken with a Nikon D80 which my second cousin brought for me to play with one night while she was up visiting from Reading so of course I had some fun with it!
> 
> Flickr: Jessica Leah.'s Photostream


Great pics!!! really clear!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Great swan pics, i saw them earlier, you have the same camera as me  you take great photos with it!!


Practice makes perfect!:thumbup: Say, have you posted photos from your camera?

I bought a filter with mine too, it's a pain that it didn't come with the lense!

Did you also get the camera kit deal? I think it was a bag and 2GB SD card for £54


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Practice makes perfect!:thumbup: Say, have you posted photos from your camera?
> 
> I bought a filter with mine too, it's a pain that it didn't come with the lense!
> 
> Did you also get the camera kit deal? I think it was a bag and 2GB SD card for £54


I got a bag and SD card, but cant for the life of me remember if it was in the deal....my SD card was 8GB

Erm nope i havent but i suppose i had better, my photos are pants, like i say, i kind of just got it out and used it, without the manual so no laughing!!

Everyones photos put mine to shame


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ooooh swish!!
> 
> I would love a Nikon


The Nikon D90 is a lovely camera, I had a Canon EOS 50D before switching as I just preferred Nikon's interface and their FX-format cameras; which I intend to upgrade to when funds allow. I also had a Sony a200 with the Canon, which served as a back-up before selling that to make extra funds for the SB-900.

There is just one small niggle however, it doesn't take compact flash (CF) cards, unlike the Canon and Sony. I'm stuck with Sandisk Extreme III 4GB SD cards at the moment, which aren't really as great as the Sandisk IV CF series.

The Nikon D90's replacement is rumoured to be coming out this year. However, I imagine it to be a somewhat bloated upgrade, going by what Nikon thinks the consumers want.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> I got a bag and SD card, but cant for the life of me remember if it was in the deal....my SD card was 8GB
> 
> Erm nope i havent but i suppose i had better, my photos are pants, like i say, i kind of just got it out and used it, without the manual so no laughing!!
> 
> Everyones photos put mine to shame


I guess it was just in the particular shop I got it from. I think it saved me £20:thumbup:

Got another 2GB SD card yesterday, already down to 130 pics so I might buy a bigger one, maybe an 8GB like yours  I get trigger happy :lol:

I have briefly glimpsed the manual, I like to buy photography mags, they simplify the manual better and show pics (basically dumb it down :laugh

Saving for CS5 Photoshop now, using the PMB (software from cd) at the mo, wanna take it further tho

Hey, you haven't had your camera that long, don't expect to be an expert overnight It takes practice!

Btw, how much did your 8GB card cost?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Were those taken at Longleat? I love the wolf on the platform


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I guess it was just in the particular shop I got it from. I think it saved me £20:thumbup:
> 
> Got another 2GB SD card yesterday, already down to 130 pics so I might buy a bigger one, maybe an 8GB like yours  I get trigger happy :lol:
> 
> ...


Cost me around £35 i think?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Were those taken at Longleat? I love the wolf on the platform


The wolves where taken at the UK wolf conservation trust, i studied the wolves for a few days.

The deer and the scenery where taken at Bradgate park


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> The wolves where taken at the UK wolf conservation trust, i studied the wolves for a few days.
> 
> The deer and the scenery where taken at Bradgate park


Beautiful place to take photos, I don't see deer often.

£35 is quite alot, although it is cheaper than continuously buying 2GB ones!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Beautiful place to take photos, I don't see deer often.
> 
> £35 is quite alot, although it is cheaper than continuously buying 2GB ones!!


I have 100 photos left to take on it and i have been using it every time i go somewhere, but in a compact camera, since october, well worth the money


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Canon eos400d


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got my first SLR (and dream set-up courtesy of a very kind gift from my other half) - Canon 5D mark II, 35 f/1.4, 100 f/2.8 and 85 f/1.8, 220EX flash and a bunch of gels, couple of filters, and photoshop CS5. I'm really chuffed


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

i have a Canon G10  x


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> i have a Canon G10  x


Oooh nice! My mum has the G11, lovely camera.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Oooh nice! My mum has the G11, lovely camera.


they are brilliant cameras  x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lestroischats said:


> I just got my first SLR (and dream set-up courtesy of a very kind gift from my other half) - Canon 5D mark II, 35 f/1.4, 100 f/2.8 and 85 f/1.8, 220EX flash and a bunch of gels, couple of filters, and photoshop CS5. I'm really chuffed


Your a SLR newbie and you have a Canon 5D mark II!?! Arn't they the really expensive ones

.......Lucky:sneaky2:.....:lol:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Your a SLR newbie and you have a Canon 5D mark II!?! Arn't they the really expensive ones
> 
> .......Lucky:sneaky2:.....:lol:


Yes indeed, very lucky!! In my defense o), I've been photographing on compacts for years and have been researching the SLR upgrade for a year and a half - it was supposed to be a 21st birthday present but I had to spend my birthday money on flooring for our house. So now 18 months later we've finally run into some money - and my other half was like 'get the best one you can! Don't scrimp!' so I thought '**** it, no APS-C for me!' and got the 5D mark II. I'm not planning on upgrading it for like 6-7 years though, so by then I'll probably be in the slow lane due to Digital Rot, but I don't care, I loooooove it


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lestroischats said:


> Yes indeed, very lucky!! In my defense o), I've been photographing on compacts for years and have been researching the SLR upgrade for a year and a half - it was supposed to be a 21st birthday present but I had to spend my birthday money on flooring for our house. So now 18 months later we've finally run into some money - and my other half was like 'get the best one you can! Don't scrimp!' so I thought '**** it, no APS-C for me!' and got the 5D mark II. I'm not planning on upgrading it for like 6-7 years though, so by then I'll probably be in the slow lane due to Digital Rot, but I don't care, I loooooove it


Does you OH do a bit of photography himself? All those buttons must be a bit confusing, mind you if you get stuck you can just read the manual, or do what I do, play with it and see what happens

For my upgrade it would cost me about £600, and the one I have now costed £400, so all in all, it's cheaper to buy a stupidly expensive one!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a nikon D40 and i have had nearly 2 years, i would love to upgrade to a better camera, but i just don't have the money!

Here are some of my favourite images!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

lestroischats said:


> I just got my first SLR (and dream set-up courtesy of a very kind gift from my other half) - Canon 5D mark II, 35 f/1.4, 100 f/2.8 and 85 f/1.8, 220EX flash and a bunch of gels, couple of filters, and photoshop CS5. I'm really chuffed


Full format rules! :thumbup:

How are you finding the menu layout and viewfinder on the 5D?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> I have a nikon D40 and i have had nearly 2 years, i would love to upgrade to a better camera, but i just don't have the money!
> 
> Here are some of my favourite images!


I'm looking to upgrade myself but have the same problem....money:laugh:

I like the tortoise photo the best, the shell markings are very clear and the grassy background looks good:thumbup:

I also like the shepherd in the water, the water in his mouth looks cool


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

http://fstoppers.com/iphone/

Though we'll ignore the pro. lighting.....


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> http://fstoppers.com/iphone/
> 
> Though we'll ignore the pro. lighting.....


:laugh: 'Dude, olympus ain't that bad'

'It's an olympus! Who shoots with that?!?'


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Popped into the local Jessops today and there is a Canon 450D with twin lens (18-55mm and 70-300mm) all for £545.00 and a bag is half price if you buy the kit. Thought I'd come home and do some research etc and go back tomorrow! Anybody recommend this?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Popped into the local Jessops today and there is a Canon 450D with twin lens (18-55mm and 70-300mm) all for £545.00 and a bag is half price if you buy the kit. Thought I'd come home and do some research etc and go back tomorrow! Anybody recommend this?


Would the body be a step-up from the camera body you have now? I would go for it:thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Popped into the local Jessops today and there is a Canon 450D with twin lens (18-55mm and 70-300mm) all for £545.00 and a bag is half price if you buy the kit. Thought I'd come home and do some research etc and go back tomorrow! Anybody recommend this?


My canon 500d with 18-55lens was about £600.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Would the body be a step-up from the camera body you have now? I would go for it:thumbup:


It'll be my first DSLR. We have friends with Canon's though so can steal their lenses too and the guy in the shop was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Full format rules! :thumbup:
> 
> How are you finding the menu layout and viewfinder on the 5D?


Menu layout is fine, so far - I've been using canons since I was about 11 so it's not too much of a surprise (although there's plenty of functions I haven't tapped yet, I'm still reading the manual  although I'm loving the ability to trim colours to alter the white balance). Viewfinder is very bright and clear although I do notice the fact that it's not quite 100%.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Popped into the local Jessops today and there is a Canon 450D with twin lens (18-55mm and 70-300mm) all for £545.00 and a bag is half price if you buy the kit. Thought I'd come home and do some research etc and go back tomorrow! Anybody recommend this?


I'll keep this short and to the point: if you like it, get it! 

You're getting a fantastic body and two pretty decent lenses at that price.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I'll keep this short and to the point: if you like it, get it!
> 
> You're getting a fantastic body and two pretty decent lenses at that price.


A trip back to the Metro Centre tomorrow...


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I don't own one, but I do own a camera that is 50% compact 50% DSLR lol.

I use the Fujifilm Finepix S2000HD.

Here's some pictures I've taken with it:





















































I'm happy with it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

slakey said:


> I don't own one, but I do own a camera that is 50% compact 50% DSLR lol.
> 
> I use the Fujifilm Finepix S2000HD.
> 
> ...


The bokeh in photos four and six is good. :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> The bokeh in photos four and six is good. :thumbup:


Whats a bokeh?:confused1: lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

slakey said:


> I don't own one, but I do own a camera that is 50% compact 50% DSLR lol.
> 
> I use the Fujifilm Finepix S2000HD.


Your camera is what is known as a 'Bridge Camera'. Great for using before a step up to the real thing. My bridge camera was a Kodak Z740, a fab camera and it really inspired me to pursue photography.



$hAzZa said:


> Whats a bokeh?:confused1: lol


It's an effect on the background of the image when you use a large F number. To confuse things further a large F Number is actually the lowest numerical number. So an F number of f/5.0 is larger than f/14.

Basically it's where the background looks lovely and blurry, making the subject look prominent.

You can have real fun with increasing and decreasing your F number. Then if you have lights in the background and try for bokeh you get effects like this:








If you'd like a better explanation of bokeh, look HERE.

Some lovely pictures in this thread  Some of you need a little practice when focusing, and some need to try a bit more processing to bring out the best in your images. But you're all well on your way!

You're more than welcome to have a look at some of my work either on my Flickr or my website


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Your camera is what is known as a 'Bridge Camera'. Great for using before a step up to the real thing. My bridge camera was a Kodak Z740, a fab camera and it really inspired me to pursue photography.
> 
> It's an effect on the background of the image when you use a large F number. To confuse things further a large F Number is actually the lowest numerical number. So an F number of f/5.0 is larger than f/14.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself! 

Rep coming your way Aurelia.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong?

Spent the whole day picturing an agility show, the pics looked fab on the LCD screen, got them home and they dont, they are crisp or sharp, the coulours dont stand out, they dont look like they have been taken with a DSLR, just a ready to shoot, compact digital camera  im gutted, thought they would be lovely! 

I have a Sony a230 the mode dial was on S and the shutter speed was 1/500


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
> 
> Spent the whole day picturing an agility show, the pics looked fab on the LCD screen, got them home and they dont, they are crisp or sharp, the coulours dont stand out, they dont look like they have been taken with a DSLR, just a ready to shoot, compact digital camera  im gutted, thought they would be lovely!
> 
> I have a Sony a230 the mode dial was on S and the shutter speed was 1/500


I find that the pictures look better on screen than computer too Have you used the editing tools on the PMB? (software disc that came with camera)

Post a pic and I will try to improve it


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I find that the pictures look better on screen than computer too Have you used the editing tools on the PMB? (software disc that came with camera)
> 
> Post a pic and I will try to improve it


No i haven't, to be frank, it didnt even cross my mind...the composition of these are pants!! but the main thing i wanted to acheive was the right settings for the medium....which i probs got wrong 

Ok heres one


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
> 
> Spent the whole day picturing an agility show, the pics looked fab on the LCD screen, got them home and they dont, they are crisp or sharp, the coulours dont stand out, they dont look like they have been taken with a DSLR, just a ready to shoot, compact digital camera  im gutted, thought they would be lovely!
> 
> I have a Sony a230 the mode dial was on S and the shutter speed was 1/500


Did you shoot in RAW mode? If so you will need to edit them with RAW software, you should have got some with your camera.

Shooting in RAW is the best way as you have more options with editing, and you can save some pictures that you couldn't shooting in JPEG mode.

If you post one of your pictures resized to 800 pixels on the longest side (or link to full res) with EXIF details in tact I'll try and help you figure out where you went wrong, if indeed you did at all 

To save with exif details in tact, you simple 'save as ...' instead of saving for web or any other method.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Did you shoot in RAW mode? If so you will need to edit them with RAW software, you should have got some with your camera.
> 
> Shooting in RAW is the best way as you have more options with editing, and you can save some pictures that you couldn't shooting in JPEG mode.
> 
> ...


How do i find out if i shot in raw?

Iv'e uploaded an attachment? do you need me to upload some in another way to acheive the EXIF details intact?

Thank you


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Heres two more  god they are awful!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Probably not as good as what Aurelia is gonna do but it's an ammateur version:laugh:








edit: Cute doggy, love shepherds


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shazza, that last one does have exif details intact, but not all of them. I presume this is because you edited it fairly heftily .

Try hosting your images on photobucket if you can. You can make your album private on there so no one can access your account without you letting them if you're worried about people copying them.

When you look in the menu on your camera, where you select the size and method, do you see it set at JPEG, JPEG+ RAW or just RAW?

What is it in those pictures that you find disappointing? as they all look OK to me. Where you expecting more punch to the colour? On the LCD screen on our cameras you get an accurate picture. If when you have the image open in your software ... you reduce the image size to be the same as that on your LCD you will see what I mean 

I can give you a few tips when it comes to processing to give your images more punch. But some things can be done in camera. The only thing that really stands out to me as a slight flaw in the ones you have posted, is that the images look frozen to me. That's the downfall of taking a shot of something approaching you whilst you remain still. You can get some awesome motion blur and fab brokeh if you learn the panning technique ... things like that plastic orange fencing would turn into a great orange blur, like a 'wooosh' of colour 

Here's a fab guide on PANNING and if you have a look on YouTube I'm sure you will see some good guides too.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Shazza, that last one does have exif details intact, but not all of them. I presume this is because you edited it fairly heftily .
> 
> Try hosting your images on photobucket if you can. You can make your album private on there so no one can access your account without you letting them if you're worried about people copying them.
> 
> ...


Ok, will start up a new photobusket account, im actually assuming they are jpegs as i do recall setting them as RAW and having to install some software to deal with them on the laptop.

Yes i think i expected them to be more vivd with a punchier sharper look, can this only be acheived really by better photographers than myself? or editing?

Thank you

And thank you very much Shazza :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ok, will start up a new photobusket account, im actually assuming they are jpegs as i do recall setting them as RAW and having to install some software to deal with them on the laptop.
> 
> Yes i think i expected them to be more vivd with a punchier sharper look, can this only be acheived really by better photographers than myself? or editing?
> 
> ...


No prob:thumbup: Aurelia has given great advise, hope it helps your pictures


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry hun, I called you Shazza! My last post was meant for you Springer 

Now this is only a rough go, the edges are a little dodgy :lol: But this is to show you the kind of effect you can get by learning a little panning technique:










Also it helps to either frame your shot to exclude distractions, like the messy jumps in these and chairs dotted around. Or you can crop when it comes to processing.

The trouble with hard sunlight is that with darker dogs (or in this case a dog with dark eyes) your camera will under expose these parts to try and balance all the bright stuff around him/her. That leaves the eyes dark without detail. The only way around this is by dabbling in the manual settings. But you have to have a rough idea of what you're doing to get it right, or it will take a long time for it to click what does what.

Using the automatic (or as I call them 'lazy'  ) settings always has its pitfalls. In your case it has been that at this event, the light has been too much for it to cope with. In manual mode you can take a few test shots to get what effect you want in the light, and then carry on. Where as your sport setting will probably take differently lit shots all through, as it will expose differently for each different animal.

I hope I haven't confused you. Getting a DSLR is one thing, but learning how to use it to get the shots you want is a lot harder than people think. But persevere and one day it will happen


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

It's harder and more confusing than rocket science!

I was wondering 'why is she telling me?!?!' :lol:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Sorry hun, I called you Shazza! My last post was meant for you Springer
> 
> Now this is only a rough go, the edges are a little dodgy :lol: But this is to show you the kind of effect you can get by learning a little panning technique:
> 
> ...


Ahh brill, yes i see what you mean, it definatly removes the distractions, thank you i will look into panning 

Do you think my images are slightly grainy?

Dont worry i understand sort of  So what manual settings would i need to acheive to get better exposure? is it ISO? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Also, when panning or for shooting moving subjects, you might want to invest in a decent monopod. I still have an older Gitzo model which has served me very well when shooting on the move. Couple one with a quick release head and you'll have a very useful tool in your photographic armoury.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ahh brill, yes i see what you mean, it definatly removes the distractions, thank you i will look into panning
> 
> Do you think my images are slightly grainy?
> 
> Dont worry i understand sort of  So what manual settings would i need to acheive to get better exposure? is it ISO? Sorry for all the questions


Well that's the tricky bit, I can't tell you what settings would be best, as each situation is different .. sorry!

However THIS site might help you on your way to understanding a little more 

I don't think your images look grainy at that size, but I don't know about any bigger? Do they look grainy to you? Pixel peeping can be a bugger though, so I would advise against getting into the habit of looking at your full size images a 100% :lol: If you are happy with your image at monitor size, stick with it  Otherwise you will become very picky and only settle for the most expensive lenses, as they produce the best results.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Do you think my images are slightly grainy?


Remember that the pictures will look different on a computer screen, due to the effective resolution of the display. A camera's LCD has a much higher pixel density than the average computer monitor, so the images will generally appear to be sharper.

Graininess in images is often influenced by the ISO setting, and is usually known as 'noise' in the photography world. The camera's ISO setting dictates how sensitive the sensor is to light in the surrounding environment. A higher ISO setting will mean the sensor is more sensitive to available light, and vice versa. You can normally set the ISO setting yourself when shooting in manual.

Image noise can also be a result of a high pixel density in the camera's sensor itself. Smaller pixels have a lower 'resolving power' as it were, and the more pixels that are packed into a sensor, the smaller they become. As a result, the noise to signal ratio increases, hence more image noise.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Well that's the tricky bit, I can't tell you what settings would be best, as each situation is different .. sorry!
> 
> However THIS site might help you on your way to understanding a little more
> 
> I don't think your images look grainy at that size, but I don't know about any bigger? Do they look grainy to you? Pixel peeping can be a bugger though, so I would advise against getting into the habit of looking at your full size images a 100% :lol: If you are happy with your image at monitor size, stick with it  Otherwise you will become very picky and only settle for the most expensive lenses, as they produce the best results.


Expensive lenses it is!! :lol:

Seriously though, thank you very much for your help, much appredciated!! will post some piccys after editing then, give me your verdict!! haha


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Remember that the pictures will look different on a computer screen, due to the effective resolution of the display. A camera's LCD has a much higher pixel density than the average computer monitor, so the images will generally appear to be sharper.
> 
> Graininess in images is often influenced by the ISO setting, and is usually known as 'noise' in the photography world. The camera's ISO setting dictates how sensitive the sensor is to light in the surrounding environment. A higher ISO setting will mean the sensor is more sensitive to available light, and vice versa. You can normally set the ISO setting yourself when shooting in manual.
> 
> Image noise can also be a result of a high pixel density in the camera's sensor itself. Smaller pixels have a lower 'resolving power' as it were, and the more pixels that are packed into a sensor, the smaller they become. As a result, the noise to signal ratio increases, hence more image noise.


Thank you!!

think ultimatly, its going to take lots of practice and reading before im getting decent results!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, don't think it stops either! I'm still learning, just like every photographer out there  There is always something new to learn.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

just been looking at some of the pics and i really do think they look grainy! or distorted, what programme would be useful for editing how do i make them look like that duckling you edited?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well can you upload one that you think is grainy to photobucket (as big as you can) and then link to it so we can see? Then I'll try and help you with the rest of it


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Well can you upload one that you think is grainy to photobucket (as big as you can) and then link to it so we can see? Then I'll try and help you with the rest of it


Ok im on it  thanks, do you want me to resize it so it will be as large as possible?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/DSLRABI/Agility/DSC01848-1.jpg

Its probs just low quality or something, but i think they look rubbish :


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/DSLRABI/Agility/DSC01860-2.jpg


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah, I can't see the exif details hun. Did you save for web instead of 'save as ...'?

They don't look grainy per say, but it does look like your camera was struggling with the contrasty light. Can you see that the grass is virtually over exposed, yet the dogs are only just (at a push) correctly exposed?

One thing that will help immediately with that, is if you can stand with the sun behind you at events. At least then you should be able to get some good light on the dogs.

Also do you know if you are using spot metering? This will also help, so when you half press to focus on the dog, the camera should at least expose the dog correctly. Also are you using continuous focusing? This will help you get the focus right on the dog while moving. Al servo mode will also help. When you half press to focus on something in that made , so long as you keep the centre spot on the dog your camera will continually adjust the focus accordingly.

A good read of your manual, and lots of practice will be your best self help here. But if I can help further just ask


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Ah, I can't see the exif details hun. Did you save for web instead of 'save as ...'?
> 
> They don't look grainy per say, but it does look like your camera was struggling with the contrasty light. Can you see that the grass is virtually over exposed, yet the dogs are only just (at a push) correctly exposed?
> 
> ...


I have no idea how to save on photobucket to get the EXIF details???? lol

Whats spot metering? i am using continuous focusing, i think i shall re-read my manual so do you think it may have something to do with the way i positioned myself at the show then? Will read the manual and have a practice with these modes...

Thanks


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

AS, to me those two shots are grainy yes after looking for a bit but the first thing that hits me is that the grass is over exposed! It's difficult with sunlight in an open area and moving objects (the dog is a bit blurry on the second too btw.)


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Some lovely pictures in this thread  Some of you need a little practice when focusing, and some need to try a bit more processing to bring out the best in your images. But you're all well on your way!
> 
> You're more than welcome to have a look at some of my work either on my Flickr or my website


I've added you on flickr. You have some fabulous images on there :thumbup:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Here's a question what's the best photo uploading website.

People have told me that photobucket isn't very good and that Flickr is the best?

I don't know what the reasons are though, can anyone tell me?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

slakey said:


> Here's a question what's the best photo uploading website.
> 
> People have told me that photobucket isn't very good and that Flickr is the best?
> 
> I don't know what the reasons are though, can anyone tell me?


I don't know the reasons but I've personally never liked Photobucket. I have a Flickr account and I'm *very* happy with it and the site!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Something I've just learnt myself, temperature can affect image noise...

Curious. :idea:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Something I've just learnt myself, temperature can affect image noise...
> 
> Curious. :idea:


Really? :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

slakey said:


> Here's a question what's the best photo uploading website.
> 
> People have told me that photobucket isn't very good and that Flickr is the best?
> 
> I don't know what the reasons are though, can anyone tell me?


In my experience, photobucket is slow, clumsy and has a habit of uploading files twice. But I still use it.


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> In my experience, photobucket is slow, clumsy and has a habit of uploading files twice. But I still use it.


Ha  I have both - I use photobucket for random uploads that I might want to share, and flickr for 'proper' pictures. They're both good for different things, I think. Photobucket is very good in that your upload limit is huge - I find I can usually only get 20 files per month off my camera on the flickr free account. (it's fine if you pay, but aren't most things in life...)


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Just set up a yahoo and flickr account, just took some pictures too of my sisters cats, so I shall be sharing on here once they're uploaded 

EDIT:

Here's a link to one of the pictures with a before and after editing.

Before

and

After

Maybe people could tell me which is better?

Thanks


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lestroischats said:


> I've added you on flickr. You have some fabulous images on there :thumbup:


 Thank you. I'll be on there later hopefully, so I'll have a peek at the emails/notifications then 



slakey said:


> Here's a question what's the best photo uploading website.
> 
> People have told me that photobucket isn't very good and that Flickr is the best?
> 
> I don't know what the reasons are though, can anyone tell me?


Flickr is best for uploading your good stuff to. It's also good for backup storage. (I upload my full sized stuff, but keep it so only I can see them). Paying for the pro account is a good idea. It gives you less restrictions. I think BT still do an offer where if you have them as your ISP, joining Flickr you should get a free pro account for a year... Might be worth googling to find out.

I used photobucket to host my less desirable pictures, and other peoples that have asked for help with processing.



slakey said:


> Just set up a yahoo and flickr account, just took some pictures too of my sisters cats, so I shall be sharing on here once they're uploaded
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Your after shot does look better, but it is slightly over saturated. Are your kitties eyes green? a slight boost of contrast, a very small amount of clarification and a final sharpen usually gives you nice results without over doing the saturation.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Flickr: The Help Forum: BT Yahoo = Pro Flickr account! not worked why?

Have a look at about the 7th post down on that link. It give the link for getting your free Flickr Pro account if you use BT interent.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

They're not solid green nor solid yellow, but a mixture of both lol.

As for the clarification, I'm not sure what you mean by it and also I'm using the Picnik option on flickr to edit the photo's.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I don't have BT internet, I use sky.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

slakey said:


> They're not solid green nor solid yellow, but a mixture of both lol.
> 
> As for the clarification, I'm not sure what you mean by it and also I'm using the Picnik option on flickr to edit the photo's.


Then you've done a lovely job on the eyes  But can you see the ear on the right side looks a bit too pink along the edge? Just a smidgen too much saturation.

I didn't realise you used Picnik, I've never used it myself, so I don't know what options it has sorry.

The software I use is Corel Paintshop Pro Photo x2. I don't think you can download the free trial for it anymore, but you can try the next release upwards of that.

Have a look here: Photo Editing Software â€" Corel PaintShop Photo Pro X3

BTW for those who are interested in the Corel software, I just noticed they have a sale on at the moment for the x3 version  It's only £59 at the moment as opposed to the usual £79! Bargain


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Ahh, her right ear got a bit sunburnt a few days ago so it's still a bit red/pink, took some of the hair off.

A few more before and after.

Before

and

After

----------

Before

and

After


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

So...I have it! Along with an 8GB and a 4GB memory card (appropriate for the camera) and a camera bag. I've got insurance on it too, just to be safe. I've read the manual up to basic shooting, as I don't think I'll get my head around advanced just yet! The battery is charging and soon will be ready for action!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Exciting!

A little advice, I know you're really excited, but try and follow the guide on charging your battery properly. They are expensive to buy and if you don't charge them properly the first time they don't seem to charge properly after that. Trust me I know  :lol:

When you get out have lots of fun! New camera's are soooooooooooooooo good for the soul 

Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Exciting!
> 
> A little advice, I know you're really excited, but try and follow the guide on charging your battery properly. They are expensive to buy and if you don't charge them properly the first time they don't seem to charge properly after that. Trust me I know  :lol:
> 
> ...


Well I'm just leaving it in until it goes onto green. It says it takes about 2 hours for it to be fully charged, so I'm just doing that! I'm excited haha, and might ask a friend if I can go practise on her foster daughter and dog! :thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Is this over exposed? i just took it playing with the ISO and the white balance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Is this over exposed? i just took it playing with the ISO and the white balance.


I wouldn't say so, the lines are well defined in the image and the edges around the OOF areas aren't well defined, which is good. Remember to toggle with the exposure compensation, lowering the exposure compensation into the EV - range makes the images look darker, perfect for very bright conditions where natural sunlight may be too harsh on your subject.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I wouldn't say so, the lines are well defined in the image and the edges around the OOF areas aren't well defined, which is good. Remember to toggle with the exposure compensation, lowering the exposure compensation into the EV - range makes the images look darker, perfect for very bright conditions where natural sunlight may be too harsh on your subject.


Ev meaning exposure value? Ok so for this picture...could it do with being a little darker?

~Thank you for commenting, im sorry for pestering you all, i just want to start using my camera well! :arf:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ev meaning exposure value? Ok so for this picture...could it do with being a little darker?
> 
> ~Thank you for commenting, im sorry for pestering you all, i just want to start using my camera well! :arf:


That's what forums are for! You learn through asking questions


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> i just want to start using my camera well! :arf:


I'm too scared to use mine yet, I just spent 20 minutes packing it up into the bag :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ev meaning exposure value? Ok so for this picture...could it do with being a little darker?
> 
> ~Thank you for commenting, im sorry for pestering you all, i just want to start using my camera well! :arf:


Yes, EV as in exposure value. I think the image is fine, you can toy around with the EV compensation until you think its just right.

Also, there's no such thing as a stupid question and by all means ask away. It's the only way you'll learn how to get the best from your camera. :thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok...now iv'e done something stupid...im in manual mode, indoors with an ISO of 800, shutter speed of f5.6 white balance set for tungsten.....My photos indoors on this mode are black????  what am i doing wrong now? im so rubbish at this!!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Ok...now iv'e done something stupid...im in manual mode, indoors with an ISO of 800, shutter speed of f5.6 white balance set for tungsten.....My photos indoors on this mode are black????  what am i doing wrong now? im so rubbish at this!!


Take the lens cap off?:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

bullet said:


> Take the lens cap off?:lol:


Haaa!!! :lol:

Seriously though, the 'f/' number controls the aperture (part of the lens that dictates how much light can fall on the sensor, very much like how ciliary mucles in the eye control the iris in changing the size of the pupil), the shutter speed is a single number with no alphabetical prefix. You should be able to adjust the shutter speed using one of the control dials.

If you used a very high shutter speed (lets say 4000) in low light conditions, your shots would be pitch black. In manual mode, you need to adjust the shutter speed to suit the amount of available light in the environment. You may find an external light meter to be very handy.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

bullet said:


> Take the lens cap off?:lol:


Ohhh thats where i was going wrong!!! Doh!! 



Chillinator said:


> Haaa!!! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, the 'f/' number controls the aperture (part of the lens that dictates how much light can fall on the sensor, very much like how ciliary mucles in the eye control the iris in changing the size of the pupil), the shutter speed is a single number with no alphabetical prefix. You should be able to adjust the shutter speed using one of the control dials.
> 
> If you used a very high shutter speed (lets say 4000) in low light conditions, your shots would be pitch black. In manual mode, you need to adjust the shutter speed to suit the amount of available light in the environment. You may find an external light meter to be very handy.


Ohhhhhhh i see, right the two dials i have dont seem to be changing the shutter speed, one controls the F number...and the other is near the eye piece, focusing it?

I have a Sony a230....cant find anything in the manual :


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

bullet said:


> Take the lens cap off?:lol:


Nothing wrong with being simple


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok figured out how to change the shutter speed...but on Manual mode, the only way i can get it to take photos is on a setting called BULB???? whats that?

Gosh i bet im annoying you all!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ok figured out how to change the shutter speed...but on Manual mode, the only way i can get it to take photos is on a setting called BULB???? whats that?
> 
> Gosh i bet im annoying you all!!


It's when you get a trailing pattern (increases exposure time)
You get this effect









Ever seen waterfall pics like that?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I can never do it though! It just comes up as a bright light, its really annoying! lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> It's when you get a trailing pattern (increases exposure time)
> You get this effect
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get to do something like that this summer! For my Canon do I put it on to Tv mode (shutter priority) and change it to something like 1/30 or even slower and stabilise it with a tripod. Would I have to use continuous timer?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Can't wait to get to do something like that this summer! For my Canon do I put it on to Tv mode (shutter priority) and change it to something like 1/30 or even slower and stabilise it with a tripod. Would I have to use continuous timer?


Yep, switch it to BULB and to achieve the desired effect, buy a remote shutter release to prevent vibrations from spoiling the image.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Is this over exposed? i just took it playing with the ISO and the white balance.


Yes, the white areas on the picture are over exposed there is no detail in the white bits. The rest of it looks fine though  This actually means you have some leeway, if you had increased your shutter speed slightly you would probably have got some detail in the white fur quite quickly.



Agility Springer said:


> Ok...now iv'e done something stupid...im in manual mode, indoors with an ISO of 800, shutter speed of f5.6 white balance set for tungsten.....My photos indoors on this mode are black????  what am i doing wrong now? im so rubbish at this!!


Unless your room is really really bright you'll need a pretty slow shutter speed to get some light, or an exceptional high ISO.

So try again. Place your camera on a steady surface. Now put your shutter speed to about 50, your f/5.6 (or higher if you can), then set your ISO to about 1000.

If it's still black, either increase your ISO to 1600 or decrease your shutter speed even further, or both!.



Agility Springer said:


> Ok figured out how to change the shutter speed...but on Manual mode, the only way i can get it to take photos is on a setting called BULB???? whats that?
> 
> Gosh i bet im annoying you all!!


BULB mode is where you press the shutter, and the shutter only closes when you let go. So you can keep it open for hours if you like (battery and none numb finger permitting :lol. A remote switch and tripod are excellent investments for using BULB mode.

This was taken with my bridge camera when I first started out. It was taken using a slow shutter speed to get the motion effect...








If I had used a faster shutter speed the tunnel would appear as if I had stood in the middle of the road and taken it. So it would look static.

You can get some truly wonderful effects from doing long exposure (really slow speeds on BULB mode) shots. I'd love to be able to get out more and do some more landscape type long exposures.

This one was taken at Hunstanton. Though not as long an exposure as I would have liked ... But then I was sinking in the sand and the tide was coming in very fast


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Theres some really great photos here. 
I've got a Nikon D3000 that I'm still playing with. Great camera, but still playing with it at the mo. Tending to make sure I'm ok with one thing before moving off to another if you get my drift.  dont worry if you dont I'm regularly on my own.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

> Unless your room is really really bright you'll need a pretty slow shutter speed to get some light, or an exceptional high ISO.
> 
> So try again. Place your camera on a steady surface. Now put your shutter speed to about 50, your f/5.6 (or higher if you can), then set your ISO to about 1000.
> 
> If it's still black, either increase your ISO to 1600 or decrease your shutter speed even further, or both!.


I dont think my shutter speed goes that to 50....or im getting something wrong?? It says 30???

Plus when i take pics on a really high ISO i get a lot of noise?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

In manual mode (M) you should be able to change all of your settings. You know when it said 'BULB' if you turn the dial controlling your shutter speed to the right it should increase it slowly.

One reason why it might not let you change it, is if you have your on/off switch not on all the way. Does yours have 3 options ... something like * ¬, *ON, OFF? It needs to be on the *¬* to enable you to change all the settings. Or basically pushed all the way up past ON. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys!

I'm back, had an okay day with my camera. Slowly getting to grips with it all and I'm trying not to use Auto Mode so I can get down to the nitty gritty and hopefully learn quicker. This is the only shot I am happy with from today, won't even bother sharing the rest!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> won't even bother sharing the rest!


Oh come on! A photographer's strength flows from critique.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Oh come on! A photographer's strength flows from critique.


Well I haven't uploaded them anywhere and they don't really have a point of interest!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> they don't really have a point of interest!


I find your lack of faith disturbing...

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing...


Ah god, bear with me then stroppy!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm back, had an okay day with my camera. Slowly getting to grips with it all and I'm trying not to use Auto Mode so I can get down to the nitty gritty and hopefully learn quicker. This is the only shot I am happy with from today, won't even bother sharing the rest!


That's really lovely  An excellent start!

BTW, if you go out one day and get 500 shots ... if you get just 1 keeper, that's pretty normal 

Have you tried sharpening it? I hope you don't mind I had a little go and it sharpens up beautifully and I bet it would be even better if you try it with the large file ...










Using AUTO mode is a great way to start out. If you get a shot that you really like and upload it to flickr ... have a look where it says 'more properties' on the right hand side just about where it says what camera you're using. Then you can see what settings your camera used to get it like that. Though you'll have to start saving as 'Save as...' after editing for it to be able to read your exif details.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Testing my 70-300mm. I was standing on the other side of a river and there was a field (you can see the end) apart too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Testing my 70-300mm. I was standing on the other side of a river and there was a field (you can see the end) apart too.


No points of interest my foot!!! :w00t:

Keep that up, and people will want to buy prints pretty soon.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> No points of interest my foot!!! :w00t:
> 
> Keep that up, and people will want to buy those pretty soon.


:blushing: thanks, and everybody else please don't rip me to shreds while I'm sleeping :laugh:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Inca, you have one or two corkers there! You should be very pleased with your first outing with the new DSLR!

 I'm itching to process some of them for you, but don't want to step on your toes 

Sleep tight!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Me again....

Can someone point out the mistakes in these photos please? i need a trained eye 

**Apart from the composition that is**

Thank yooou


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say they were mistakes as much, but could do with a little editting
Hang on


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Is this a little better?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Me again....
> 
> Can someone point out the mistakes in these photos please? i need a trained eye
> 
> ...


The first two look OOF (out of focus) the third is the best one, and the fourth , well you can't really see the dog. The colours aren't too bad though the second one looks a little underexposed.

You are getting there though! Keep practising.

BTW if any of you live near me, I'm happy for you to come and visit  we could have a little practice with the camera's and I can perhaps even show you how I do my processing to try and help.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> The first two look OOF (out of focus) the third is the best one, and the fourth , well you can't really see the dog. The colours aren't too bad though the second one looks a little underexposed.
> 
> You are getting there though! Keep practising.
> 
> BTW if any of you live near me, I'm happy for you to come and visit  we could have a little practice with the camera's and I can perhaps even show you how I do my processing to try and help.


That sounds brilliant!...if you live in the south west?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I wouldn't say they were mistakes as much, but could do with a little editting
> Hang on





$hAzZa said:


> Is this a little better?
> View attachment 47368
> View attachment 47369
> View attachment 47370
> View attachment 47371


Ahhh cool! thanks!! I need to get the hang of processing aswell as actually taking photos lol



Aurelia said:


> The first two look OOF (out of focus) the third is the best one, and the fourth , well you can't really see the dog. The colours aren't too bad though the second one looks a little underexposed.
> 
> You are getting there though! Keep practising.
> 
> BTW if any of you live near me, I'm happy for you to come and visit  we could have a little practice with the camera's and I can perhaps even show you how I do my processing to try and help.


Thank you, i thought they may be a little OOF

Ooo i may take you up on that haha depending on where you live :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia, could I also ask if your a photographer?
I know it looks blantently obvious, but I just wanna check


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Inca, you have one or two corkers there! You should be very pleased with your first outing with the new DSLR!
> 
> I'm itching to process some of them for you, but don't want to step on your toes
> 
> Sleep tight!


Process away, I'd love to see what you can get out of them!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> That sounds brilliant!...if you live in the south west?


No sorry  East Lincolnshire



Agility Springer said:


> Ahhh cool! thanks!! I need to get the hang of processing aswell as actually taking photos lol
> 
> Thank you, i thought they may be a little OOF
> 
> Ooo i may take you up on that haha depending on where you live :thumbup:


Sorry hun, East Lincs



$hAzZa said:


> Aurelia, could I also ask if your a photographer?
> I know it looks blantently obvious, but I just wanna check


Well anyone who likes to take photo's can call themselves a photographer, I presume you mean professional? That too can be an easy title to gain, as you only have to sell one of your images to call yourself a professional, and it doesn't matter what quality it is either 

My disabilities stop me from doing it full time as a pro. But if I could I would ... hope that makes sense.



Inca's Mum said:


> Process away, I'd love to see what you can get out of them!


As Arnie says ... "I'll be back!" :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Here you go Inca  I've put them before and after below.

Just a simple slight contrast boost a dash of the 'Clarify' tool and a final sharpen  Though I did clone out the distracting branch on the first one as well.


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

I had the cannon EOS450D for 18 months
but i sold it in April and bought myself the fuji HS10 as it has 30x zoom and i dont need to carry lens around with me.i prefer a bridge camera to a slr it has all the functions of a slr without the lens hassle.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Here you go Inca  I've put them before and after below.
> 
> Just a simple slight contrast boost a dash of the 'Clarify' tool and a final sharpen  Though I did clone out the distracting branch on the first one as well.


My god that is so awesome!:thumbup:
Do I see a little smudging around the area of the missing branch?
All in all, I think it looks better  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> My god that is so awesome!:thumbup:
> Do I see a little smudging around the area of the missing branch?
> All in all, I think it looks better  x


They're much better yes! Thanks! I am heading to the stables tonight so might venture into the fields WITHOUT Inca (as we think she has kennel cough & an eye infection...) and snap. There's some machinery there as they've just cut the hay, and hopefully provide for plenty of practice  I noticed the smudging too, but never realised the branch was 'distracting' until it isn't there! I might go into the village again too, but it's still cloudy :frown:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> They're much better yes! Thanks! I am heading to the stables tonight so might venture into the fields WITHOUT Inca (as we think she has kennel cough & an eye infection...) and snap. There's some machinery there as they've just cut the hay, and hopefully provide for plenty of practice  I noticed the smudging too, but never realised the branch was 'distracting' until it isn't there! I might go into the village again too, but it's still cloudy :frown:


Poor Inca:frown: Did she contract it from a boarding kennels?
You should be where I am, nice and sunny with clear blue skies:thumbup:
....I'll stop rubbing it in now :laugh:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Poor Inca:frown: Did she contract it from a boarding kennels?
> You should be where I am, nice and sunny with clear blue skies:thumbup:
> ....I'll stop rubbing it in now :laugh:


No, but kennel cough is going round the area at the minute I think :frown: she has an appointment on Wednesday at ten to four. She just has to stay in the car and they'll come see her. Bless, it's quite warm here to be honest and the wind has stopped!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> No, but kennel cough is going round the area at the minute I think :frown: she has an appointment on Wednesday at ten to four. She just has to stay in the car and they'll come see her. Bless, it's quite warm here to be honest and the wind has stopped!


A little weird having an appointment in the back of your car :laugh:
I hear a lot of people moaning about the hot weather, but I'm loving it!
What are we like? We moan when it rains, and complain when its hot, is there no pleasing us? :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> A little weird having an appointment in the back of your car :laugh:
> I hear a lot of people moaning about the hot weather, but I'm loving it!
> What are we like? We moan when it rains, and complain when its hot, is there no pleasing us? :lol:


I love the rain and the heat! :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> I love the rain and the heat! :thumbup:


Not together though!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with tonight 

The little bit of smudging ... forgive me I had just woken up when I did them, and they were only a quick job anyway :lol: It's good that you noticed it though! Shows you know what looks right and what doesn't.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you come up with tonight
> 
> The little bit of smudging ... forgive me I had just woken up when I did them, and they were only a quick job anyway :lol: It's good that you noticed it though! Shows you know what looks right and what doesn't.


I forgive you, glad you got some sleep 
Just waiting for agilityspringer to post some photo's of her day out at the zoo


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm busy fiddling with borders and stuff, and will share with you as soon as possible. I'm very pleased tonight!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You big tease


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> I'm busy fiddling with borders and stuff, and will share with you as soon as possible. I'm very pleased tonight!


Will be waiting  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Will be waiting  x


Almost done...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

*Shaking with excitement* :laugh: x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Here...I hope you like! 



































































































































































I'm sorry that there is quite a few!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

You were busy tonight!
It's good to have a few, nothing wrong being trigger happy 

I have to say that my fav is the first one of Casper lying down :thumbup:

Haha, Ginger Ted doesn't look most pleased :laugh:

'Y'know, when I said "take a picture it last's longer", I didn't mean it literally!'


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> You were busy tonight!
> It's good to have a few, nothing wrong being trigger happy
> 
> I have to say that my fav is the first one of Casper lying down :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks! It means a ton! He is usually a hyper-active maniac of a dog but as soon as the camera came out he was like a poser :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Thanks! It means a ton! He is usually a hyper-active maniac of a dog but as soon as the camera came out he was like a poser :thumbup:


I can't help but blame the hyperactivity on the breed :laugh: x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I really love 1,4 & 6 .. but they are all good  You had a very productive evening!

The doggy ones are also lovely, but would be so much better without leads and if you got all the head/ears and legs in shot. That is being ultra picky though


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I can't help but blame the hyperactivity on the breed :laugh: x


Yes true, :lol: I am actually so happy with these pictures, and amazed at myself :thumbup:



Aurelia said:


> I really love 1,4 & 6 .. but they are all good  You had a very productive evening!
> 
> The doggy ones are also lovely, but would be so much better without leads and if you got all the head/ears and legs in shot. That is being ultra picky though


I wish there wasn't the leads in either but the dogs either a) run off or b) don't stay still. Casper lives on the yard (like a house on the yard) and Alfie hardly visits. It was the first time I'd met him!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Where is Springer with the zoo pictures?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Is that your sister on the horse Jess? She looks SO much like you!!! 

Remember you're booked to do my wedding photos


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Where is Springer with the zoo pictures?


She was online a few mins ago, she's been on and off a few times today:confused1:

Maybe a tiger ate her camera and she's trying to avoid us :laugh:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> She was online a few mins ago, she's been on and off a few times today:confused1:
> 
> Maybe a tiger ate her camera and she's trying to avoid us :laugh:


Haha not quite!!!

Although i didnt get any pictures....i didnt make it to the zoo  It was P..i...Sing it down!! far too wet to take an expensive camera  BUT i am off to Tropical birdland fingers crossed tomorrow, so lots of parrot piccys hopefully


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Is that your sister on the horse Jess? She looks SO much like you!!!
> 
> Remember you're booked to do my wedding photos


Yeah it is, sometimes I hate her with a passion. Last week I wanted to smash her room to pieces I was that p'ed off with her  and lol, yes I'm booked for quite a few it seems 


$hAzZa said:


> She was online a few mins ago, she's been on and off a few times today:confused1:
> 
> Maybe a tiger ate her camera and she's trying to avoid us :laugh:


Lmao! Don't curse it, 



Agility Springer said:


> Haha not quite!!!
> 
> Although i didnt get any pictures....i didnt make it to the zoo  It was P..i...Sing it down!! far too wet to take an expensive camera  BUT i am off to Tropical birdland fingers crossed tomorrow, so lots of parrot piccys hopefully


Aw no! Well fingers crossed for tomorrow then!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

> Aw no! Well fingers crossed for tomorrow then!


Dont get your hopes up...my piccys are terrible..nothing like your lots! lol

Tropical birdland is fab...there is a bit at the end you walk through and all the birds are flying free, they come and land on your head and everything


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Dont get your hopes up...my piccys are terrible..nothing like your lots! lol
> 
> Tropical birdland is fab...there is a bit at the end you walk through and all the birds are flying free, they come and land on your head and everything


Aim high, because if you aim low then you'll never try and over excel in your work and fall short of what you are capable of doing. That's what my English teacher told me today, or something on those lines!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Haha not quite!!!
> 
> Although i didnt get any pictures....i didnt make it to the zoo  It was P..i...Sing it down!! far too wet to take an expensive camera  BUT i am off to Tropical birdland fingers crossed tomorrow, so lots of parrot piccys hopefully


WHAA!!! You could've still gone to the zoo (just don't take your camera!)
All the animals come out to play in the puddles when it rains 

Let's hope the rain holds tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a Canon EOS 450D and my two main lenses are macro 60mm lens and Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS lens...Here's some pics from me...

the macro lens

























And some pics using the zoom lens

























My other photos can be viewed on my site that's in my sig if anyone fancies a look! :thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my god!! Cat001 your photos are exeptional!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Those are some really awesome pics! 

I especially love the detail on the macro pics::thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hehe cheers! :thumbup:

I've had this camera for about 2 years now and adore it!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

cat001 said:


> Hehe cheers! :thumbup:
> 
> I've had this camera for about 2 years now and adore it!


Your another i shall be asking for help from then, my piccys are awful! there is so much wrong with them!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Your another i shall be asking for help from then, my piccys are awful! there is so much wrong with them!


Stop saying that springer! They arn't awful, they are average, like mine


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> Your another i shall be asking for help from then, my piccys are awful! there is so much wrong with them!


Off course I'd be most happy to help out whenever I can.  Photography is a bit of an art form and it's amazing how much there is to learn...I remember when I started research on photography techniques, compostion, exposure etc and it def does take time to learn and get the hang of.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Stop saying that springer! They arn't awful, they are average, like mine


Yours are most definatly NOT average!



cat001 said:


> Off course I'd be most happy to help out whenever I can.  Photography is a bit of an art form and it's amazing how much there is to learn...I remember when I started research on photography techniques, compostion, exposure etc and it def does take time to learn and get the hang of.


Yes im beginning to realise :scared: lol thank you


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Yours are most definatly NOT average!


Compared to cat and aurelia.....


----------



## jlushh (Jun 22, 2009)

*wheeps*
I fell from an abandoned building and broke mine.  I loved it so bad.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Cat001 your pictures are amazing, I love the frog/toad thing!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Cat001 your pictures are amazing, I love the frog/toad thing!


Ahh your online...can you take a look at my piccys a sec? Pwease xx


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Inca's Mum said:


> Cat001 your pictures are amazing, I love the frog/toad thing!


Thanks!  That be a frog..this ones a toad lol









I think I prefer frogs :lol: Found both of them on the same day in the back garden!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

cat001 said:


> I have a Canon EOS 450D and my two main lenses are macro 60mm lens and Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS lens...Here's some pics from me...
> 
> My other photos can be viewed on my site that's in my sig if anyone fancies a look! :thumbup:


Love the locusts on your website! How do you find the zoom? The f/4 IS is probably next on my lens shopping list.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Ahh your online...can you take a look at my piccys a sec? Pwease xx


Me take a look at them? Where are they?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Me take a look at them? Where are they?


I think these are the ones here


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I think these are the ones here


But I'm no good at that kind of stuff  I'll try and give advice and make it sound like I know what I am talking about


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Me again....
> 
> Can someone point out the mistakes in these photos please? i need a trained eye
> 
> ...


First one, the action is slightly blurred as is the second picture. I don't see much wrong with the third one of the Weimy, except that the fact the grass is actually in focus quite a bit. In my opinion, if it was in less focus and there was more of a focus on the Weimy it would be very good! In the second one I presume it seems bad because of the time you captured the Collie, a split second earlier or later and it would have been an awesome weave shot :thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

lestroischats said:


> Love the locusts on your website! How do you find the zoom? The f/4 IS is probably next on my lens shopping list.


I think the zoom lens is fantastic, a little bit weighty and bulky but has definately been worth the purchase. I also bought a 2x II Extender to go with it which has been very handy.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> First one, the action is slightly blurred as is the second picture. I don't see much wrong with the third one of the Weimy, except that the fact the grass is actually in focus quite a bit. In my opinion, if it was in less focus and there was more of a focus on the Weimy it would be very good! In the second one I presume it seems bad because of the time you captured the Collie, a split second earlier or later and it would have been an awesome weave shot :thumbup:


Thank you 

But i was actually talking about some new ones i took this morning  but i didnt post them as i thought you had gone lol


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Thank you
> 
> But i was actually talking about some new ones i took this morning  but i didnt post them as i thought you had gone lol


Hey, what was it like at the bird zoo?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Hey, what was it like at the bird zoo?


It was closed for a private function  Turned up and everything.....So took photos of bricks in my garden haha Its tipping it down again though!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> It was closed for a private function  Turned up and everything.....So took photos of bricks in my garden haha Its tipping it down again though!!


Awwww, that's twice you've been let down 

Nothing beats a nice brick :lol:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Awwww, that's twice you've been let down
> 
> Nothing beats a nice brick :lol:


I know 

Haha will you take a look and tell me whats wrong with them please, i fiddled with aperture, shutter, ISO, exposure compensation and white balance...so there is bound to be something wrong hahaha


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> I know
> 
> Haha will you take a look and tell me whats wrong with them please, i fiddled with aperture, shutter, ISO, exposure compensation and white balance...so there is bound to be something wrong hahaha


No prob, will try to help you


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> No prob, will try to help you


Will i have to convert it from a raw file? Cant upload them to Photobucket or add as attachments


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

cat001 said:


> I think the zoom lens is fantastic, a little bit weighty and bulky but has definately been worth the purchase. I also bought a 2x II Extender to go with it which has been very handy.


Good call - I guess if you're paying the extra for 2.8 it's a good way to use it! I've just been told I might have some paid research coming my way, so maybe I'll start up a 'very expensive tele pot'


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Thank you
> 
> But i was actually talking about some new ones i took this morning  but i didnt post them as i thought you had gone lol


Aw post them now? Sorry I went to this place called school to expand my knowledge of mathematics, geography, history, english and german


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Will i have to convert it from a raw file? Cant upload them to Photobucket or add as attachments


You might have to convert to JPG if there's no other way for us to see them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Some gorgeous shots you have there Cat  Love the clarity on them.


Folks shall we have a little 'task' if you like? Something we can do indoors? It's raining here today too!

What about .... choosing something common that we can all have a go at, like maybe a piece of fruit or something (though we don't have unhealthy things like that in the house at the moment :lol.

Someone suggest something other than fruit please :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Some gorgeous shots you have there Cat  Love the clarity on them.
> 
> Folks shall we have a little 'task' if you like? Something we can do indoors? It's raining here today too!
> 
> ...


What about..? Something you use every day? No my laptop is trampy and filthy...what about..? HMM.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> What about..? Something you use every day? No my laptop is trampy and filthy...what about..? HMM.


FLOWERS????


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> FLOWERS????


Yes BUT not fair because it's not raining here so I can go out!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

couple i took of my male ridgeback + one of both my ridgebacks having a kip in the sun with taken my sony a200...


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aw I love the second and last! Adorable!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Folks shall we have a little 'task' if you like? Something we can do indoors? It's raining here today too!
> 
> What about .... choosing something common that we can all have a go at, like maybe a piece of fruit or something (though we don't have unhealthy things like that in the house at the moment :lol.
> 
> Someone suggest something other than fruit please :lol:


That's a good idea, it's weeing rain here too.

Hmmm... common objects...*looks around chaotic desk* watches? books? shoes? (the shoes aren't actually on my desk, by the way).


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> That's a good idea, it's weeing rain here too.
> 
> Hmmm... common objects...*looks around chaotic desk* watches? books? shoes? (the shoes aren't actually on my desk, by the way).


Books! i like that idea!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Books! i like that idea!


Me too! It's now raining here, got caught out while with Inca on the river so got back in, made a detour


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Books it is then  Get snapping! Lets see what we can muster between us.

EDIT: and purely because I like it ... lets have some pictures of book (in any form) using a the largest F number possible (for those that are unsure. if your lens has a range of f/3.5 -f/5.6 ... f/3.5 is the largest).


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Uhh, what's the deadline?

Tomorrow?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

My indoor photography is shocking, We have terrecota walls, is that likely to effect the colour of my photos?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope it's this time tomorrow, because my grandma's looking after me tonight and she doesn't know I've bought the camera and mummy doesn't want her to know :laugh:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> I hope it's this time tomorrow, because my grandma's looking after me tonight and she doesn't know I've bought the camera and mummy doesn't want her to know :laugh:


Why won't she let your granny know bout it? Does she really hate technology? :laugh:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Tomorrow's fine! Though I'm doing mine now


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Why won't she let your granny know bout it? Does she really hate technology? :laugh:


Because my grandma thinks it's a waste of money but...


Aurelia said:


> :lol: Tomorrow's fine! Though I'm doing mine now


For the F number, how do I make sure it IS at the largest?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: Tomorrow's fine! Though I'm doing mine now


Part of me knew you would be too excited to wait  x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Because my grandma thinks it's a waste of money but...


Haha, ditto! My nan gasps at the prices of clothes when me and my mum show her when we come back from town (she lives in a flat in town)

'£20 for a top!' 'You could get one at the charity shop for £5!':lol:

Bless her


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> For the F number, how do I make sure it IS at the largest?


The 450D doesn't have a top command display, so you'll have to check on the main LCD. The f/ number range runs from f/1.8 to f/22 on my D90, with the former being the widest aperture and the latter being the narrowest.

Generally speaking, if you're shooting in low light, you want a low f/ number and a lower shutter speed.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> The 450D doesn't have a top command display, so you'll have to check on the main LCD. The f/ number range runs from f/1.8 to f/22 on my D90, with the former being the widest aperture and the latter being the narrowest.
> 
> Generally speaking, if you're shooting in low light, you want a low f/ number and a lower shutter speed.


Yeah well I ditched the F number thing...and just took pictures. I think you'll guess which ones were 'Auto-fixed' in Picnik  it's my own take on books!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Yeah well I ditched the F number thing...and just took pictures. I think you'll guess which ones were 'Auto-fixed' in Picnik  it's my own take on books!


LOL, I've ditched the f numbers too, waay to fiddly :001_tongue:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ta Da!

Right for those who would like to know the setting to give you an idea ...

Camera = 40D
Lens = 18-55mm IS Kit lens
Exposure Time = 1/8"
F Number = F4.5
ISO Speed Ratings = 200
Length = 36mm
Lighting = Normal room light overhead
White Balance = Tungsten

All setting can be achieved by using your camera in M mode.

Here is a bit of software for you to try too. Basically if you look at any picture and you wonder what settings were used ... one you have the software downloaded you right click and then select "view exif", a little window comes up and you should be able to see what settings were used for the shot.

It doesn't work on images that have been saved for web though (Cough*Jessica*cough). This is why I encourage folk when they are finished editing/processing their image, when you go to save go File > Save as ... > then save it as what ever file name you like. This should keep your exif detail intact.

Exif viewer : Opanda IExif - Professional EXIF Viewer & Editor in Windows / IE / Firefox


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

*quickly goes to remove own images due to total humiliation* :scared:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Noooooo don't do that!

I don't think you realise how good you are becoming Jessica. A couple of those pictures of yours would probably do quite well on stock photo sites! They are great, don't put yourself down


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Noooooo don't do that!
> 
> I don't think you realise how good you are becoming Jessica. A couple of those pictures of yours would probably do quite well on stock photo sites! They are great, don't put yourself down


 well thanks, but I still suck! Look at my attempts compared to yours, *sigh* I have a lot of practice!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> well thanks, but I still suck! Look at my attempts compared to yours, *sigh* I have a lot of practice!


Nope ... you dont! Honestly you should have a look on some stock photo sites, search for homework and you'll hopefully see what I mean


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Nope ... you dont! Honestly you should have a look on some stock photo sites, search for homework and you'll hopefully see what I mean


Thanks, anyway I'm going to bed now. I'm exhausted and my mum is pestering me. Sleep well, looking forward to practicing tomorrow night!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

My god Aurelia, I'm gonna have a tough time trying to top your pictures:laugh:
Hopefully my coral photo software will arrive tomorrow so I will have a little help on my side!:thumbup:

As Aurelia said, your pics are fab! I've seen them on your flickr page 

ETA: Is that a science textbook? Looks awfully familiar . . .


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, i dont know what im doing wrong...i give up!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ok, i dont know what im doing wrong...i give up!!!


What do you give up on?


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Because my grandma thinks it's a waste of money but...
> 
> For the F number, how do I make sure it IS at the largest?


When I told my nan I was buying a new camera, she said 'why do you want to do that? You already have a camera'. If she knew I'd spent as much as a small car on it she'd probably have a heart attack. But I'm taking her out for a portrait shoot in a garden for her 80th birthday (she doesn't know this yet) so I'm going to have to lie through my teeth if she asks me any questions about the thing!

I'll do some books tomorrow - those are lovely, guys!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> What do you give up on?


I tried taking pictures of books, they come out orange!! i have terrocota walls? also im using autofocus and anti shake, and a tripod, but my pictures have a slight blur? even when my autofocus says its ready??

My pictures tonight have been terrible!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lestroischats said:


> When I told my nan I was buying a new camera, she said 'why do you want to do that? You already have a camera'. If she knew I'd spent as much as a small car on it she'd probably have a heart attack. But I'm taking her out for a portrait shoot in a garden for her 80th birthday (she doesn't know this yet) so I'm going to have to lie through my teeth if she asks me any questions about the thing!
> 
> I'll do some books tomorrow - those are lovely, guys!


You could lie to her about the price. What do old people know about prices of things these days. If I told my nan I bought a LED 50" TV for £30 she'd believe me


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> I tried taking pictures of books, they come out orange!! i have terrocota walls? also im using autofocus and anti shake, and a tripod, but my pictures have a slight blur? even when my autofocus says its ready??
> 
> My pictures tonight have been terrible!


OK, provided you don't use flash your walls should not effect the colour of your books if you look down on them.

Try putting the white balance setting on tungsten as well. IF this doesn't work for some reason, turn it to a B&W image ... then post, as least I can see how you have set them up, and can maybe help further with the colour.

As for the shakes. You say you're using a tripod ... are you using a remote switch too? if you don't have one, try using the timer on the camera instead. DSLR's usually have an option of either a 2 second timer or 10 seconds ... go for 10 seconds, it gives longer for the camera to steady before it clicks.

What tripod are you using btw? For a DSLR you need a good sturdy one, the ones you can buy for £20 are too flimsy, and they can have the most minute vibrations for ages after you let go of it. Not good for long exposures.

I have a redsnapper ... in fact I have this combo Red Snapper | Tripod and 3 Way Head Kit I was lucky enough to get mine for £45 in a sale they had last year, but that price is still good. It's a very sturdy tripod, and it is only that cheap in comparison to Manfrotto, because they are not well known YET.

You say "even when my autofocus says it's ready!" ... your camera does not have the ability to tell you an image will be blurred or not. The beep you hear that tells you it's in focus when you half press the shutter is just to tell you it's in focus. Keeping it still so there is not motion blur is down to you.

I used to have real trouble with shaky hands, but now I have learned to brace myself, it come naturally. That shot of mine above was handheld at 1/8 shutter believe it or not 

Dont give up you'll get there


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> OK, provided you don't use flash your walls should not effect the colour of your books if you look down on them.
> 
> Try putting the white balance setting on tungsten as well. IF this doesn't work for some reason, turn it to a B&W image ... then post, as least I can see how you have set them up, and can maybe help further with the colour.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Im on tungsten, not using the flas, however i wasnt looking down on the books, it was a side view of the spine and pages as i have a lovely antique book i wanted to picture, could that affect the colour?

My tripod is fantastic, it used to be my dads, very sturdy, made of aliminum, he said when he brought it it was around £80? i think its something im doing, i dont have a remote although i am considering getting one, the pictures just appear out of focus....

I will try again  Sorry i just got on a bit of a downer seeing everyones fantastic images!!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Are you using the setting that gives a delay then takes the photo so you are not touching the camera when the photo is taken.? sorry if you are and i missed that bit .

Oops i have just seen its been mentioned .


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Im on tungsten, not using the flas, however i wasnt looking down on the books, it was a side view of the spine and pages as i have a lovely antique book i wanted to picture, could that affect the colour?
> 
> ...


Maybe a remote might work better, the vibration caused by pushing the button might have an effect on the photo

Don't feel down about your photo's! As I have said (and we have all said) you need to be patient and practice is key!!!

I think you should post your pics on an online album and put the link on your sig, would love to see your work  xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Are you using the setting that gives a delay then takes the photo so you are not touching the camera when the photo is taken.? sorry if you are and i missed that bit .
> 
> Oops i have just seen its been mentioned .


7

Lol thank you  have you got some pics? would love to see them xx



$hAzZa said:


> Maybe a remote might work better, the vibration caused by pushing the button might have an effect on the photo
> 
> Don't feel down about your photo's! As I have said (and we have all said) you need to be patient and practice is key!!!
> 
> I think you should post your pics on an online album and put the link on your sig, would love to see your work  xx


Ok i will  I just need to figure out how to convert my RAW files...does anyone know how?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> 7
> 
> Lol thank you  have you got some pics? would love to see them xx
> 
> Ok i will  I just need to figure out how to convert my RAW files...does anyone know how?


I don't know if you have to buy an imaging converter of if there are free downloads available x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What camera have you got again hun?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Me? i have a Sony A230


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Me? i have a Sony A230


Same as me :thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Same as me :thumbup:


Dont say that!!! that means i cant blame my camera :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OK try this ...

YouTube - SONY RAW IMAGE DATA CONVERTER SR v3.14 TUTORIAL PART 1

That's part 1, and I'm sure you can find the other parts easy enough in his listings.

It's a shame you don't have a cannon, as I could explain that myself. But each brand has a different way of doing it, so your best bet is to try that first.

Another thing you could try is one of the 'For Dummies' publications. Digital SLR Cameras and Photography For Dummies to exact. I hate the title 'for dummies' but they are usually great books. I have several for different things :lol: including knitting and crochet!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> OK try this ...
> 
> YouTube - SONY RAW IMAGE DATA CONVERTER SR v3.14 TUTORIAL PART 1
> 
> ...


Fantastic thank you!!

I am uploading a couple to Flickr at the moment so i will post the link and you can all critique them but the book i think is definatly a great idea, i know im a dummie haha!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Here we go guys...these are of my books

Flickr: DSLRABI's Photostream


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I love the pics of the pine cone next to the books :thumbup:

Still got mine to do tomorrow, I'm nervous now :laugh:

I think Inca still has to do hers x


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I love the pics of the pine cone next to the books :thumbup:
> 
> Still got mine to do tomorrow, I'm nervous now :laugh:
> 
> I think Inca still has to do hers x


Thank you, but they are pretty dark dont you think?

You have nothing to be nervous to be about!! Your photos are lovely!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Thank you, but they are pretty dark dont you think?
> 
> You have nothing to be nervous to be about!! Your photos are lovely!!


I think the middle one on the first row is bright

Once again, thankyou for the compliment  I haven't taking a photo for over a week, hope I still remember how to work it :laugh: x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Springer ... if you watch those tutorials it should hopefully tell you at some point how to correct your white balance on the RAW software. If not let me know and I'll see what I can find for you...

Now those on your Flickr. I see what you mean about the colour. I've chosen this one:










Using my Coral Pain shop Pro Photo x2 (Version x3 trial is available to download HERE) all I did was go into the Adjustment menu then >Colour> Fade correction and strength 1. This is what I get ...










That look better?

Obviously you want to try and aim to get it right in camera first though ... so ...

Looking at the exif data for that shot you have used the following settings:

Exposure: 0.25 sec (1/4) 
Aperture: f/5.0 
Focal Length: 40 mm 
ISO Speed: 400

You have a few options you can try.

Use a table lamp or something to shine some extra light on the books (Before getting my flash gun, I used table lamps all the time! Cheap and they work. Just a bit of faffing around)
Change your exposure to an even slower speed
Up your ISO to about 1000


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I think the middle one on the first row is bright
> 
> Once again, thankyou for the compliment  I haven't taking a photo for over a week, hope I still remember how to work it :laugh: x


LOL im sure you wont have forgotten 

I think im going to try and practice daily, that way i can only improve, the ones i have taken tonight are a slight improvement i think.

Just looked at your gallery, your photos are great! that Swan place looks fab!!

I put the link in my siggy for my Flickr


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh and BTW, that shot is perfectly focused! But because you used f/5.0 only some of it is in focus, the rest is in effect bokeh!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Springer ... if you watch those tutorials it should hopefully tell you at some point how to correct your white balance on the RAW software. If not let me know and I'll see what I can find for you...
> 
> Now those on your Flickr. I see what you mean about the colour. I've chosen this one:
> 
> ...


Oh wow thanks, i will have a go and put up what i came up with!! Will have to invest in a table lamp 

Is that whats wrong with it? the white balance?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> LOL im sure you wont have forgotten
> 
> I think im going to try and practice daily, that way i can only improve, the ones i have taken tonight are a slight improvement i think.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just find swans so beautiful, especially in the water 

It's great that you got a gallery going, I can go on and see your uploaded photos :thumbup:

What was your springer called again? x

P.S Aurelia, stop helping springer, its supposed to be a competition


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That, and it's a little under exposed, hence the suggestion of a table lamp or the other ones.

I only mean an ordinary table lamp you know. Nothing fancy ... like bedside lamps but with a bend arm if you can, so you can direct the light where you want it to be.

Orrr one more thing you can do ... I have tried this numerous times, and it takes a bit of effort to get it the right thickness, but you could use your pop up flash, but tape some toilet paper around it to seal the light. Try 4 sheets to begin with, and add more or take off one depending on the results. I can't stand seeing shots which have had the pop up flashed used usually, but it is possible to defuse it enough to make it usable ...

This was taken using my pop up, with a few layers of toilet paper :lol: ...


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Thanks! I just find swans so beautiful, especially in the water
> 
> It's great that you got a gallery going, I can go on and see your uploaded photos :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Fritha 

Aurelia, my cam jumps from 800 ISO to 1300 Which would be best?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh and I love swans too  I see them as a challenge, as the exposure can be extremely difficult to get right, as the feathers tend to overexpose easily.


























And Shazza I shall smack your legs! It ain't a competition, it's a 'task'


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Fritha
> 
> Aurelia, my cam jumps from 800 ISO to 1300 Which would be best?


Try both and see what you get


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Try both and see what you get


Ok uploading to Flickr a mixture, let me know how they are and thank you for all your help, i feel i have improved ever so slightly


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's my effort for the book challenge..










Just looked back through the thread and I think I knicked your concept Aurelia without realising, must have subconciously tried to copy your picture without meaning to! :lol:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> Here we go guys...these are of my books
> 
> Flickr: DSLRABI's Photostream


I LOVE the pinecone next to the books, it compliments the books really well.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Don't worry cat, she hasn't copyrighted them. Free to everybody! 

Aurelia....those swans.....

This 1st one took my breath away.......

Well, when I teacher sets you a task, does she do the task FOR you??
:lol:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

> Well, when I teacher sets you a task, does she do the task FOR you??
> :lol:


 i need all the help i can get haha


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

cat001 said:


> I LOVE the pinecone next to the books, it compliments the books really well.


Thank you so much, your picture is lovely!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> i need all the help i can get haha


Haha, sorry but I'm one of the ultra competitive peeps :laugh:

Lets make it casual and helpful


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, sorry but I'm one of the ultra competitive peeps :laugh:
> 
> Lets make it casual and helpful


Im not included in the comp  im just taking advice...  and its helping, i uploaded a few more into Flickr, do you think they are better? too bright?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cat dont be daft! That's great 

Shazza ... I shall say it again. It Ain't a competition, it's a 'task'


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Cat dont be daft! That's great
> 
> Shazza ... I shall say it again. It Ain't a competition, it's a 'task'


Ok, just gotta tell my brain that......

.....understood!:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Springer ~ the exposure on the shots that looks similar to DSC02428 are about right. The others are now just a bit too bright. The white balance is definately off though. Don't forget to watch those tutorials for tips on how to deal with that when you are processing your RAW images.

I tell ya what you have come leaps and bounds just tonight alone ... keep going


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Springer ~ the exposure on the shots that looks similar to DSC02428 are about right. The others are now just a bit too bright. The white balance is definately off though. Don't forget to watch those tutorials for tips on how to deal with that when you are processing your RAW images.
> 
> I tell ya what you have come leaps and bounds just tonight alone ... keep going


Thank you 

I thought they may be too bright...so with the white balance, i should have it on Tungsten, but also alter it as im processing? i downloaded the free corel trial, also with the raw images an editing screen comes up when i view them, so i shall watch the tutorials to give myself a better understanding.

It is possible to get the white balance right using the camera settings though?

I shall keep it up, ignore my strop earlier haha


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well to be honest I always use AWB (Auto White Balance) then if needed I change it using the dropper tool (this is this bit you need to be watching on the tutorials) when processing the RAW files. But that is mostly because it's not practical for me to keep doing it manually.

You can do it manually ... in your manual (HERE is the PDF of it online if it's easier .. yes I looked it up for you :lol page 83 & 84 tell you how to do this. It's a custom white balance you want to try.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I'm still a little confused about RAW files :confused1:

Does every camera have a setting where you can take RAW photo's??
Why is RAW photo's better??


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yours & Springer camera's do as well as all the other DSLRs out there.

IMO yes it is the best method, this is because you have more you can do with n image ... say if you take a once in a life time shot and you fluff the settings. You accidentally underexpose it. But you can not take that shot again. When you upload a RAW file you can save the image by correcting the exposure! But if you try to do that using your processing software, it doesn't hold up quite so well, and you end up with loss of quality. Plus you can change the white balance with a click. It's almost like having your camera settings on your screen and being able to change them (some of them anyway) after the event ... it acts as a backup.

It's why any good professional uses RAW. When doing things like weddings, you can never repeat the shoot. So it's a bit like extra insurance.

Also I 'think' by using RAW, upsizing is better. So if some big company says "oh we want to buy your print to put on our billboards, we will pay £20,000 if you can provide a very large file" ... you can provide a bigger, better quality file from the RAW (Tiff file once it's been converted in this case). Of course this may never happen, but one day you may take a shot that you will love forever, and you 'might' want to get it printed as large as possible. Again the RAW file will provide you with the best quality print. Every time you edit a JPEG file the quality suffers, if only by a little bit each time.

As well as taking your pictures in RAW mode, it's always a good idea to keep the original RAW on your computer, or on an external hard drive. Because if you ever need to go back to that image and re do the processing, you can by converting it once more.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Yours & Springer camera's do as well as all the other DSLRs out there.
> 
> IMO yes it is the best method, this is because you have more you can do with n image ... say if you take a once in a life time shot and you fluff the settings. You accidentally underexpose it. But you can not take that shot again. When you upload a RAW file you can save the image by correcting the exposure! But if you try to do that using your processing software, it doesn't hold up quite so well, and you end up with loss of quality. Plus you can change the white balance with a click. It's almost like having your camera settings on your screen and being able to change them (some of them anyway) after the event ... it acts as a backup.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, it's starting to sink in now!!! I searched online for this information, and it seemed a bit harder for me to 'get the picture'

So all I have to do is change the format settings on my camera to RAW, and I can get better photos? (sorry if I'm a bit blonde :laugh


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You won't take better photo's just by doing that, but you will be able to process them better, and save many that you couldn't before.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> You won't take better photo's just by doing that, but you will be able to process them better, and save many that you couldn't before.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


Oh! So when you have a RAW file, you can edit it to a better standard, than a JPG file??


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Well to be honest I always use AWB (Auto White Balance) then if needed I change it using the dropper tool (this is this bit you need to be watching on the tutorials) when processing the RAW files. But that is mostly because it's not practical for me to keep doing it manually.
> 
> You can do it manually ... in your manual (HERE is the PDF of it online if it's easier .. yes I looked it up for you :lol page 83 & 84 tell you how to do this. It's a custom white balance you want to try.


haha thanks  i shall watch the tutorials tomorrow then  should give me a better idea, and if i keep my settings at RAW i can then alter the white balance as nedeed during processing?

Ok...think im getting there :thumbup:

Manually setting your white balance...does that require using a white card or something?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Oh! So when you have a RAW file, you can edit it to a better standard, than a JPG file??


In effect yes. What it really means is that you can change things while it is still a RAW file, without losing as much quality.

Say for instance you have an under exposed image. In RAW editor you can up the exposure without much (if any) quality loss. Then you convert it to JPEG and continue your processing.

You ever had a dark image that you bung on your editing programme? Bet you just use the brightening setting right? Notice how the quality suffers for it? That's what you will avoid mostly by brightening/increasing the exposure in your RAW editor.



Agility Springer said:


> haha thanks  i shall watch the tutorials tomorrow then  should give me a better idea, and if i keep my settings at RAW i can then alter the white balance as nedeed during processing?
> 
> Ok...think im getting there :thumbup:
> 
> *Manually setting your white balance...does that require using a white card or something?*


Springer ... read your manual love :lol: I even gave you the page number and a weblink incase you mislaid your copy! 

And yes to the first part, if doing it manually is not for you


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> In effect yes. What it really means is that you can change things while it is still a RAW file, without losing as much quality.
> 
> Say for instance you have an under exposed image. In RAW editor you can up the exposure without much (if any) quality loss. Then you convert it to JPEG and continue your processing.
> 
> You ever had a dark image that you bung on your editing programme? Bet you just use the brightening setting right? Notice how the quality suffers for it? That's what you will avoid mostly by brightening/increasing the exposure in your RAW editor.


Ahhhhh I understand!!!!!!...uhh, how do you get a RAW editor??


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You should have got one with the software that came with your camera ... Shazza, go back a few posts and click on the link for the tutorial I gave Springer


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> You should have got one with the software that came with your camera ... Shazza, go back a few posts and click on the link for the tutorial I gave Springer


Found it! The software is called Image Data Lightbox SR :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> ETA: Is that a science textbook? Looks awfully familiar . . .


It is...GCSE Science Higher! 21st Century Science


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I love the pics of the pine cone next to the books :thumbup:
> 
> Still got mine to do tomorrow, I'm nervous now :laugh:
> 
> I think Inca still has to do hers x


& I've done mine...http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/111216-dslr-cameras-23.html but might have another go tonight!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

Been out this morning, took loads and loads of photos, uploaded about 4 new ones to my album...dont suppose someone could take a look and tell me where im going wrong..or if something can be done with em  Muchly appreciated 

Flickr: DSLRABI's Photostream


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my attempt - I've not done any post-processing on these because I'm installing photoshop this afternoon and decided that faffing about with them in iphoto or what have you wasn't worth it.





































And a bonus one - got a new camera bag yesterday and of course wasn't allowed to play with it until madam had had her turn


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

First attempt at processing...dont laugh!! i took these today


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the rich goldness off those books lestroischats, very dramatic...and adorable kitten!!! :001_tt1:

Agility Springer, those mushrooms look manic! love the bokeh in the third picture :thumbup:

Had another go at some book shots and this is what I came up with...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> & I've done mine...http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/111216-dslr-cameras-23.html but might have another go tonight!


Ah yeah! That's really good! It's all your school books, good idea 

I had the same school planner too lol :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Well, guys, this is the first time I've shot books, and tbh, I don't have many 

I thought seen as there were so many pics of close up pages, and text, I thought I might do it a little differently, like a theme (still crap lol)


















BTW trois chats, you kitty is lush  x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Springer, you are well on your way, and I have a feeling things are starting to click on your head now  I think to 'help' you any further at this stage might pause that. So I wont  Keep heading the way you are, you really do seem to be making great progress! Those mushroom shots are especially good!

Cat really lovely again 

Shazza babe ... you see the light streaming in behind the books? Try either turning them around and taking the shot with the light behind you, orrrr If you have a mirror or can make your own reflector (piece of cardboard covered in foil (shiny side up)) you can add light to the front of the shot by reflecting the light from the back. Takes a bit of jiggling, but you can get some awesome effects playing around.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Springer, you are well on your way, and I have a feeling things are starting to click on your head now  I think to 'help' you any further at this stage might pause that. So I wont  Keep heading the way you are, you really do seem to be making great progress! Those mushroom shots are especially good!
> 
> Cat really lovely again
> 
> Shazza babe ... you see the light streaming in behind the books? Try either turning them around and taking the shot with the light behind you, orrrr If you have a mirror or can make your own reflector (piece of cardboard covered in foil (shiny side up)) you can add light to the front of the shot by reflecting the light from the back. Takes a bit of jiggling, but you can get some awesome effects playing around.


Haha, I was facing the wrong way!!! :lol:

Will give it another go later on, I managed to shoot it in RAW too


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah? How did you find the processing when uploading? Or did you do a straight convert to JPEG?


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

I have yet to shoot RAW. I'm reluctant to when just firing fun shots off around the house, but I think I'll give it a go next time I'm out shooting. How much larger are they than JPEG? I'm finding my full-sized JPEGs are running in the order of 4.5 - 6mb each and I have a 16GB CF card, so am I likely to only fit about half as many RAW files on there?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well when you switch to RAW on your camera, the counter should change to tell you how many.

A 16gb memory card is massive though. I think I get about 250 per 4gb card on mine. I think your will be less as your files are bigger ... but still!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG... I just stumbled across this thread and I'm absolutely flabbergasted by the level of talent on here


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Yeah? How did you find the processing when uploading? Or did you do a straight convert to JPEG?


It was fine. Made changes in RAW format, then converted to JPEG. So many more editing options when using RAW images 

My Coral software came today.....but I was still in bed when the man came so gotta collect it from depo tomorrow 

And I definately wasn't gonna answer the door in my pj's!!!:lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> OMG... I just stumbled across this thread and I'm absolutely flabbergasted by the level of talent on here


The talent is mainly Aurelia, cat and Inca  x


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> OMG... I just stumbled across this thread and I'm absolutely flabbergasted by the level of talent on here


Whereabouts in the midlands are you, if you don't mind me asking? Not to pimp myself out, but I'm in Brum and I'd love to get more experience taking pictures of pets that aren't my own, so if you don't mind the fact that I'm an amateur and you want some (obviously free) portraits doing, let me know.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

> Springer, you are well on your way, and I have a feeling things are starting to click on your head now  I think to 'help' you any further at this stage might pause that. So I wont  Keep heading the way you are, you really do seem to be making great progress! Those mushroom shots are especially good!


Thank you!! i can see a few problems with them, but i can definatly see my improvement!

Thanks to everyones brilliant advice!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> The talent is mainly Aurelia, cat and Inca  x


What you on about me with talent?! I'm merely like a young apprentice here  anyway guys I'll be back soon/go snapping somewhere but for now, my education is at stake so I must do the stacks of homework I have!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Whereabouts in the midlands are you, if you don't mind me asking? Not to pimp myself out, but I'm in Brum and I'd love to get more experience taking pictures of pets that aren't my own, so if you don't mind the fact that I'm an amateur and you want some (obviously free) portraits doing, let me know.


I'm from Derbyshire. It takes me an hour to get to the NEC


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Couple of the kitty I took today (I'm waiting in for a delivery and I'm really bored  )



















Any processing suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm from Derbyshire. It takes me an hour to get to the NEC


Oh that's not far. Well, if you ever want some pictures doing of your gorgeous doggies let me know


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Couple of the kitty I took today (I'm waiting in for a delivery and I'm really bored  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...the second is just stunning!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Oh that's not far. Well, if you ever want some pictures doing of your gorgeous doggies let me know


You may live to regret that... I'm rubbish at taking photos and only have a cheap little point and shoot but I constantly snap the boys


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm from Derbyshire. It takes me an hour to get to the NEC


You don't live far from me then! 

lestroischats, those kitty pictures are gorrrrrgous!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

cat001 said:


> You don't live far from me then!
> 
> lestroischats, those kitty pictures are gorrrrrgous!!!!


 I live on the derby Notts border


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: See Tanya, they are telepathic, they must have been listening to us! You got lots of offers now  We should have a gathering at your's like when photography groups visit the zoo! Hehe!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol... that means I'll have to get a brush out and brush the boys lololol


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: See Tanya, they are telepathic, they must have been listening to us! You got lots of offers now  We should have a gathering at your's like when photography groups visit the zoo! Hehe!


Haha, what a cool idea :thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: See Tanya, they are telepathic, they must have been listening to us! You got lots of offers now  We should have a gathering at your's like when photography groups visit the zoo! Hehe!


Haha yeah I second that! :lol:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

So...whats the task for tonight? :lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> So...whats the task for tonight? :lol:


Whatever it is...I can't do it unless it runs until tomorrow night! I'm overloaded with homework, internet is being pissy, it's pouring of rain, I'm watching Waterloo Road at 8pm and then sleeping!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> So...whats the task for tonight? :lol:


Taking a photo of something that makes light- candle, lamp, *** lighter etc


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Whatever it is...I can't do it unless it runs until tomorrow night! I'm overloaded with homework, internet is being pissy, it's pouring of rain, I'm watching Waterloo Road at 8pm and then sleeping!


The rain and thunder passed a few hours ago where I am 

I might call it an early night tonight aswell, got a full day's work at the kennels starting at 8am :closedeyes: x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> The rain and thunder passed a few hours ago where I am
> 
> I might call it an early night tonight aswell, got a full day's work at the kennels starting at 8am :closedeyes: x


We have no thunder/lightning but heavy rain.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

What do you think to this? is the white balance ok? is it Over exposed?


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> What do you think to this? is the white balance ok? is it Over exposed?


To me it seems perfectly exposed, for an indoor shot I'd say the white balance looks good too!...Strange because I've recently taken a picture of an old camera myself just now! lol...seems to me that you've been reading my thoughts...:lol:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

cat001 said:


> To me it seems perfectly exposed, for an indoor shot I'd say the white balance looks good too!...Strange because I've recently taken a picture of an old camera myself just now! lol...seems to me that you've been reading my thoughts...:lol:


Fab! thank you! thats a bloody shock! my photos are usually pants!

Haha i most definatly have been reading your mind! you know what they say...great minds and all that :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The exposure is fine Springer  But the White balance is off, it's a bit warm ... but like Cat said for an indoor shot it ain't half bad!

You do need to give the other camera a clean though :lol:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> The exposure is fine Springer  But the White balance is off, it's a bit warm ... but like Cat said for an indoor shot it ain't half bad!
> 
> You do need to give the other camera a clean though :lol:


I think it was Tungsten 3...would 2 have been better?

HaHa i dug it out to see if the lenses would fit my camera, my dad has some fab equipment..but alas, it doesnt fit!

Would editing fix the warm colouration?

I'm quite pleased with it, as i can see im getting there...almost lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you say you had downloaded that free trial? Let me see what I can do, and I'll post a little guide to show you, and you can try yourself ... brb


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Did you say you had downloaded that free trial? Let me see what I can do, and I'll post a little guide to show you, and you can try yourself ... brb


Yes downloaded the trial, think i will probably purchase it, its quite nifty  thank you, please dont go to any trouble though, i feel awful, youv'e already helped me so much!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Right, was this taken in the same room as the books ... with the terracotta walls? That is causing some of the 'warmness', you can see it mostly on the part of the camera that tilts to the left ...

This is your version:









After a little editing this is what I get, though it does now have a slight green tint, which you can see mostly in the dust 










Settings were as follows:

Adjust > Colour > Channel mixer > Red = 94, Green =100, Blue 100
Adjust > Colour > Red/Green/Blue > Red = 0, Green = -2, Blue = 0

It still doesn't fix the colour, but it has taken away some of the warmth. I think your walls are going to keep giving you problems tbh. Do you not have another room you can use?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Yes downloaded the trial, think i will probably purchase it, its quite nifty  thank you, please dont go to any trouble though, i feel awful, youv'e already helped me so much!


Seriously .. I love helping people, so it's no problem. I will say though, there are some great tutorials about for different things, some on Youtube and others o the net. A little googling should throw up a few  I've also written a couple myself, so if there comes a time when you ask for help with things and they are relevant, I'll share


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Right, was this taken in the same room as the books ... with the terracotta walls? That is causing some of the 'warmness', you can see it mostly on the part of the camera that tilts to the left ...
> 
> This is your version:
> 
> ...


Ahh i see, i must admit, any photo i take in this room is warm looking, all my furniture are warm, deep brown woods...so its probably a rubbish room in terms of taking photos  yeah there are other rooms this is just my main living area, my study is quite pale 

Thank you for showing me how..i definatly need to train myself to identify these problems in my pictures myself. Maybe i should clean everything before i photograph it  i just dug it out from the loft, that picture took some great shots in its time!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Seriously .. I love helping people, so it's no problem. I will say though, there are some great tutorials about for different things, some on Youtube and others o the net. A little googling should throw up a few  I've also written a couple myself, so if there comes a time when you ask for help with things and they are relevant, I'll share


I have watched a couple of tutorials on youtube, and read some explainations for different settings which have been really useful, one thing i would like help with is the sky...my squirrel photo i took, on the tree, the sky is so over exposed, how would i resolve that in my camera settings? without it effecting the rest of the photo? the sky was overcast, not blue.....found it very difficult.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately when you are in woodland and it's pretty dark, aiming upwards will always get you a blown sky during the day.

It's the two opposites of the exposure scale, and your camera is going to go with which ever you choose as a priority.

The only way for you to get a picture correctly exposed in the wood like that, is either by aiming down (like you did with the mushrooms) or being at the same height.

However a fantastic time to be in the woods is when the sun is on its way down ... you know when you get light streaming through the trees at an angle. Lovely stuff


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Unfortunately when you are in woodland and it's pretty dark, aiming upwards will always get you a blown sky during the day.
> 
> It's the two opposites of the exposure scale, and your camera is going to go with which ever you choose as a priority.
> 
> ...


Ahh i see, well i suppose i managed to get the squirrel, which was more for experience than anything, thank you very much  im slowly improving....but really enjoying it


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You most certainly are! Enjoying it is the main thing.

I think everyone who has ever tried to use a DSLR has thought about giving up. Mostly in the early days, but even sometimes years later you can go through a patch where nothing seems to be right.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> You most certainly are! Enjoying it is the main thing.
> 
> I think everyone who has ever tried to use a DSLR has thought about giving up. Mostly in the early days, but even sometimes years later you can go through a patch where nothing seems to be right.


haha dont say that!!! :lol:

Well your pictures are stunning, how long have you been photographing for?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Since I was 13 on and off, but more seriously for that last 4 1/2 years.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Since I was 13 on and off, but more seriously for that last 4 1/2 years.


I have no idea how old you are, sorry, is it something you have always enjoyed?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

One problem that i seem to be having at the moment is that i will edit and image... and it will be sharp.... but as soon as i upload it to the web. I.e. flickr and especially photobucket all of that quality is gone and they look flat and not as sharp as the origionals.

I reduce the size of the image normally to 700/800 at the bigest side, sharpen it slightly again and then add my sig before saving for the web.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you view it at 100% size when you're sharpening? You obviously know you should sharpen again once resized for web, so it's not that.

The only other thing I can think is that the mode you are saving in is degrading the quality. Are you saving as 'save as...' or just 'save'? Depending on the software you are using, there is also usually an option to set the save quality to.

On my software (the Corel one) there is a button under the 'save' button when the save box pops up. That's where I sort mine, and stick it at highest quality.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah just peeked at your Flickr, you're either hiding your exif details on Flickr or you are saving for web, which is what is making them look a bit softer I think.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Do you view it at 100% size when you're sharpening? You obviously know you should sharpen again once resized for web, so it's not that.
> 
> The only other thing I can think is that the mode you are saving in is degrading the quality. Are you saving as 'save as...' or just 'save'? Depending on the software you are using, there is also usually an option to set the save quality to.
> 
> On my software (the Corel one) there is a button under the 'save' button when the save box pops up. That's where I sort mine, and stick it at highest quality.


I do use save as when saving them and i use photoshop CS4 for editing.

If i am editing from a RAW file i will save them at 100% size, but if they are in tiff or jpeg i don't sharpen when they are 100%


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

No I mean once you have resized to 700-800 pixels on the longest size ... do you then view that at 100% size when you sharpen.

I'm not really familiar with CS4, so I can't really help further with the saving process, but what ever your doing to save, it's stripping your exif details (unless of course you have made your exif detail private on Flickr). I think that only happens when saving for web. Perhaps the underlying settings are why it's dong it. Sorry I can't help further with that hun.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> No I mean once you have resized to 700-800 pixels on the longest size ... do you then view that at 100% size when you sharpen.
> 
> I'm not really familiar with CS4, so I can't really help further with the saving process, but what ever your doing to save, it's stripping your exif details (unless of course you have made your exif detail private on Flickr). I think that only happens when saving for web. Perhaps the underlying settings are why it's dong it. Sorry I can't help further with that hun.


No i don't view it at 100 percent once resized for resizing.

My efix data was on private!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i just read my own efix dadt and it says at the sharpness area: soft

i think thats my problem.

But how do i change it, i still haven't read my manual. lol


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i just read my own efix dadt and it says at the sharpness area: soft
> 
> i think thats my problem.
> 
> But how do i change it, i still haven't read my manual. lol


Lol that was my problem! didnt read my manual


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Lol that was my problem! didnt read my manual


I have had my camera for nearly 2 years, actually i have no idea where my manual is! :confused1:


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Here...I hope you like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are fab photos i must try harder as you have a great quality to your work very well done..


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was having a mess around with lighting last night, wanted to take a low key image..hmm, not sure if it would have actually looked better in black and white...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i just read my own efix dadt and it says at the sharpness area: soft
> 
> i think thats my problem.
> 
> But how do i change it, i still haven't read my manual. lol


You know when you go to convert from RAW to JPEG, if you have a look on the edit menu, you should have an option to change the sharpness there.

Reading you manual is probably a safe bet, as I'm not farmiliar with Nikon (phhf phff icky Nikon (little running joke between Canon and Nikon owners :lol.

If you've lost your manual try HERE


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cat that's lovely! I like the platinum effect


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't figure out how to alter this photo, its over exposed right? on the top of her head?

UPLOAD on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes is it.

With animals and birds that have white bits and dark, it's advisable when shooting in hard sunlight to under expose slightly. That way when it comes to editing you have he option of creating the white parts as a seperate layer, then you can adjust the exposure accordingly on each layer, avoiding the white bits blowing. Then blending the layers together. Having a google or search on youtube for a tutorial on "adjustment layers".

For landscape shots it's much easier, as you can bracket your shots. But with animals and them moving around that isn't really feasible.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

wyldeflower said:


> They are fab photos i must try harder as you have a great quality to your work very well done..


Thanks very much,


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys! I've missed quite a lot, are we gonna do another task tomorrow?  xx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Hi guys! I've missed quite a lot, are we gonna do another task tomorrow?  xx


I'd like that!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> I'd like that!


Well, it's raining now, and it's gonna rain tomorrow, so it's gonna have to be indoorsy again


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Well, it's raining now, and it's gonna rain tomorrow, so it's gonna have to be indoorsy again


Sunny/windy here, but we're expected rain. I want to go munch some doritos, but that is naughty :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Sunny/windy here, but we're expected rain. I want to go munch some doritos, but that is naughty :lol:


Tut tut tut....don't forget the dip! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Just ordered a new tripod to replace my aging Gitzo, one of the leg clamps snapped yesterday... :crying:

Anyway, I've now got a Manfrotto 055CX3 carbon fibre coming, which should hopefully be here next week. Then, I'm going to write up a guide on tripods, heads and other related gadgets.


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Just ordered a new tripod to replace my aging Gitzo, one of the leg clamps snapped yesterday... :crying:
> 
> Anyway, I've now got a Manfrotto 055CX3 carbon fibre coming, which should hopefully be here next week. Then, I'm going to write up a guide on tripods, heads and other related gadgets.


Ooh, that would be really helpful. I have yet to buy a tripod :thumbup:

How about houseplants for a subject? Or water sources?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Ooh, that would be really helpful. I have yet to buy a tripod :thumbup:
> 
> How about houseplants for a subject? Or water sources?


If either of those are tonights tasks, i can't participate, we have no water! haven't for two days now!!! just using bottled water  and we have no house plants as the dog eats them! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> If either of those are tonights tasks, i can't participate, we have no water! haven't for two days now!!! just using bottled water  and we have no house plants as the dog eats them! :lol:


What about ornaments? I'm sure everyone has ornaments of some sort  x


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> What about ornaments? I'm sure everyone has ornaments of some sort  x


Ahh yep, i have a wealth of ornaments!! thats one i can try


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Ahh yep, i have a wealth of ornaments!! thats one i can try


Horray! I'm cluttered with them too 

Just to warn you, my Coral photo software has literally just arrived, and downloading it now  xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Horray! I'm cluttered with them too
> 
> Just to warn you, my Coral photo software has literally just arrived, and downloading it now  xx


Oooh exciting! i have the demo and i love it  so i think i may get the full version 

Well if everyone else who wants to get involved im up for the ornament task


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> Oooh exciting! i have the demo and i love it  so i think i may get the full version
> 
> Well if everyone else who wants to get involved im up for the ornament task


Wanna see what I manage to do so far?? it's SOOO cool!:thumbup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Wanna see what I manage to do so far?? it's SOOO cool!:thumbup:


wow, how did you turn the eyes blue?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Horray! I'm cluttered with them too
> 
> Just to warn you, my Coral photo software has literally just arrived, and downloading it now  xx


Excellent! I bet you spend all afternoon playing with it :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Agility Springer said:


> wow, how did you turn the eyes blue?


I had a little help from youtube....
YouTube - Corel Paint Shop Pro X2 Tutorial Changing Eye Color



Aurelia said:


> Excellent! I bet you spend all afternoon playing with it :lol:


You bet! Going to my friends at 4pm so will take my laptop and show her all my creations  
So what do you think about the next task?  x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What, ornaments? Err I don't think we have any :lol: Well that's not packed away anyway.

I tell you what though, I can suggest a ongoing task to run in the background. Someone mentioned water sources on the last page ... what about water splashes? This is an amazingly satisfying task. Just takes a little time ...

You can get stuff like this:



















To give you an idea of settings, the bottom one was taken with:
Camera: Canon EOS 40D 
Exposure: 0.004 sec (1/250) 
Aperture: f/6.3 
Focal Length: 37 mm 
ISO Speed: 100 
Pop up flash : on

You don't need fancy equipment to do it either! Mine were done using a syringe which was taped to a box overhanging a glass bowl full of water with blue card in the background. Pop some toilet roll over the top of your pop up flash (to defuse it) and away you go.

It's the timing and hitting the focus just right that take time!.

There are also collision shots, now they are nice. I have yet to try those myself but you may well have the equipment you need for that and not realise. I think you use the tubing you get for pumps in fish tanks (the thin clear stuff) and a stop valve that you can sett to drip at certain speeds. I think it only costs a few quid in total for those, or like I say you may already have them.

Have a google for "water collisions" or have a look HERE


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome! I've tried so many times to get an effect like that!

Thanks for the settings, really helps :thumbup:

So wrapping toilet roll around the flash diffuses it? How many layers?

When did you take those pics! And I looked on the link, and I have to say the milk and coffee was amazing x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

See you later! I'm off to take pics


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Err, think I took them last year, maybe the year before, can't be bothered to go back and look :lol:

When using the loo roll, try a few different amounts. It depends what loo roll you use really, as some are thicker than others! But I think I generally use about 4 layers. You can buy pop up flash diffusers on ebay for a few quid too. But I rarely use mine ... in fact I never use it now as I have a flash gun.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Err, think I took them last year, maybe the year before, can't be bothered to go back and look :lol:
> 
> When using the loo roll, try a few different amounts. It depends what loo roll you use really, as some are thicker than others! But I think I generally use about 4 layers. You can buy pop up flash diffusers on ebay for a few quid too. But I rarely use mine ... in fact I never use it now as I have a flash gun.


Well, here's my pathetic attempt....although I forgot to use loo roll!:blush2:

















I had limited resources (no glass tank, syringe, or coloured card in the house!)

Had to use the tap and sink :laugh:

It's a little blurred because my camera can't get a higher exposure than 1/160


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are awesome attempts, I'm too scared to go out :lol: I'm going to the stables tonight with the camera


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just did some experimenting with droplets now and this is the end result! 









Am quite pleased with it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

cat001 said:


> Just did some experimenting with droplets now and this is the end result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn fine work! 

I'm currently making a diffuser for the SB-900, using the end of a milk carton. No point forking out for a diffuser when I can make one here for free.

Just need to find a way of fixing it on... :idea:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

cat001 said:


> Just did some experimenting with droplets now and this is the end result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I've got too much of a messy kitchen...even though the cleaner left only an hour and a half ago it looks like a bombsite again :frown: have tried with ornaments though...will share soon!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> Damn fine work!
> 
> I'm currently making a diffuser for the SB-900, using the end of a milk carton. No point forking out for a diffuser when I can make one here for free.
> 
> Just need to find a way of fixing it on... :idea:


Thanks 

Hehe brilliant! it's a good way of recycling too lol



Inca's Mum said:


> Awesome! I've got too much of a messy kitchen...even though the cleaner left only an hour and a half ago it looks like a bombsite again :frown: have tried with ornaments though...will share soon!


LOL I made a huge mess of the kitchen when I went to poor the dish full of water away...spilt it all over the floor  the kitchen needs a good mopping anyway!  Look forward to seeing those ornament shots


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Well, here's my pathetic attempt....although I forgot to use loo roll!:blush2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is lovely! I don't think you did bad at all! 



cat001 said:


> Just did some experimenting with droplets now and this is the end result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is also lovely 



Chillinator said:


> Damn fine work!
> 
> I'm currently making a diffuser for the SB-900, using the end of a milk carton. No point forking out for a diffuser when I can make one here for free.
> 
> Just need to find a way of fixing it on... :idea:


Self adhesive velcro  You should be able to get some easy enough from a haberdashery shop or even some pound shops and the like. You only need a tiny bit, and if you take it off again, a bit of 'Sticky stuff remover' should sort that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Self adhesive velcro  You should be able to get some easy enough from a haberdashery shop or even some pound shops and the like. You only need a tiny bit, and if you take it off again, a bit of 'Sticky stuff remover' should sort that.


I've got a tub of some kind of sticky gum, which stinks, and I've just tried rubber bands, which flew off... 

I think we've got some adhesive pads in the garage, thanks for the suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Right here are two. I haven't been to the stables as of yet, if I go then you'll probably see those early tomorrow morning or even you know...evening because I'm going to the hairdressers!

I have done an edit of both, can't decide which I prefer. Your thoughts?

*Beswick ornaments -*


















*Alligator head -*


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

cat001 said:


> Just did some experimenting with droplets now and this is the end result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cat, that is AMAZING. OK, having had a flash for all of three days, I'm intrigued to know how you did it! What light sources did you use? And, do you have a bigger version, that I can use as a desktop? :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Right here are two. I haven't been to the stables as of yet, if I go then you'll probably see those early tomorrow morning or even you know...evening because I'm going to the hairdressers!
> 
> I have done an edit of both, can't decide which I prefer. Your thoughts?
> 
> ...


I much prefer the first of each photo. The second ones are over-exposed in places, or have they been touched up?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I much prefer the first of each photo. The second ones are over-exposed in places, or have they been touched up?


Admittedly, I just used an effect on Picnik to see what I got! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> Admittedly, I just used an effect on Picnik to see what I got! :lol:


Ahhh, that explains it!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Ahhh, that explains it!


:lol: I'm glad!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

What do you think of these two?

I edited them with Picnik and am quite happy with them. Really struggled with the front door as it is white, but still pleased with my outcome!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my go!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

lestroischats said:


> Here's my go!


Awesome! :eek6:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice!

It's really satisfying isn't it?

Now how many shots did you guys take to get one you were happy with?


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

lestroischats said:


> Cat, that is AMAZING. OK, having had a flash for all of three days, I'm intrigued to know how you did it! What light sources did you use? And, do you have a bigger version, that I can use as a desktop? :thumbup:


This was the setup...
http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv314/Scaley_Jack/IMG_1695CR2.jpg
A dish of water on top of a black cloth with a bag of water clamped in place directly above it, a flourescent tube in the background, flourescent lamp above and normal lamp shining down too which is how I got the purpleish and yellow colours. For this shot I didn't bother using flash...

The settings were
Shuterspeed - 1/200
ISO - 1600
Aperture - f/11
Using 60mm lens

and here's a larger version for you 
http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv314/Scaley_Jack/IMG_1681CR2.jpg

I set this one as my background lol, another one I'm pleased with


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Very nice!
> 
> It's really satisfying isn't it?
> 
> Now how many shots did you guys take to get one you were happy with?


Over a hundred easy


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for answering Cat.

Now the reason I did ask was because I thought it the best way for you ladies and gents to understand ...

Being frustraited when you get any new DSLR is perfectly normal. And even for those who have had one for years!

You can take a camera out for the day intending to take loads of fabulous shots. But it doesn't always work. You have weather to think about, along with lots of other factors.

This hopefully demonstrated that even when you do have everything right, you still have to accept it's pretty hit and miss sometimes.

So don't be too hard on yourself if you shoot 200 shots and only get 1 that you are happy with ... or even none! It happens to the best of us.

It is also why I leave wedding photography to those that know what they are doing :lol: You can't be quite so relaxed about someones big day that can never be repeated.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I love all these water shots!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I think this task is a bit beyond me!! But everyones shots are stunning!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> I think this task is a bit beyond me!! But everyones shots are stunning!


Ditto


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys, here are the pictures from last night...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Oh I love the horse :001_tt1:
She has the same name as my cat x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Oh I love the horse :001_tt1:
> She has the same name as my cat x


I know, I'm *dead* chuffed with it! :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> I know, I'm *dead* chuffed with it! :thumbup:


How many horses do you have? I'd love to have them, but no land


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> How many horses do you have? I'd love to have them, but no land


None  my sister has one, Merlin:



















but all the horses in my pictures aren't mine, they are just all at the stables and we are all friends up there and especially Karina and Daniel (who own the yard) love it when I take pictures of their horses. She was especially pleased with one of Steel:










as he is getting old now and has hardly any of him!


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the horse and the photos are really good as well..


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

There's something I realized earlier when I looked at my camera bags, why don't manufacturers fit tripod straps on all of their models? 

I have a Lowepro Slingshot 200 for day trips (which can hold two lenses, the D90 with a lens fitted, flashgun, battery grip, filters and the usual spares like batteries, lens hoods, lenspen etc) and a CompuTrekker AW for holding the gear and my laptop for longer trips away. Only the Computrekker has a tripod mount on the side, most of the cheaper Lowepro bags (including the Slingshot and Fastpack models) lack this feature. 

I've looked at Kata and Tamrac bags and for some reason, they want you to pay extra for an accessory to mount a tripod horizontally to the bottom of the bag, rather than vertically along the side. 

I'm primarily interested in landscape and macro photography, where I usually carry a tripod or monopod into the field. Further north into the Lakes, there's often a lot of hiking involved to get to the area where you want to shoot, so you need to have your hands completely free to scramble over some rather slippery and unkept paths, ridges and rocky obstacles. I can't carry the tripod for this reason, so I have to strap it to the side of my bag. On my Slingshot bag, I've had to resort to using a pair of webbing straps to hold the tripod/monopod to the side. 

Surely it can't cost manufacturers too much to at least fit a pair of elasticated straps on their cheaper bags to hold a tripod?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

So where are the photographers hiding then!? Come back out!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> So where are the photographers hiding then!? Come back out!


Jess has gone on vacation, not sure what Aurelia and Shazza are doing and I'm sat here trying to locate my marbles...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a little tidbit of advice for all the DSLR trainees on here... 

When going for clear, blur-free shots, it's vital that beginners learn that shutter speed, lens focal length and ISO are all intrinsically linked. 

When we put this into practice, we find that the 'fraction' of the shutter speed (i.e 1/250) should be faster than the focal length of the lens, especially when hand-holding the camera.

For example, when using a 50mm lens, the shutter speed should be set to 1/50 or faster. With a 300mm lens, the shutter speed should be at 1/300 or faster, and vice versa. If you were to use a 300mm lens with a shutter speed slower than 1/300, your images would suffer from a certain degree of blur, unless the camera is supported by a tripod. 

When shooting with a shutter speed that is slower than the focal length of the lens, the ISO must be cranked up to compensate for the lower amount of light that can reach the sensor.


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

I also find that every camera I've ever had prioritises ISO over shutter speed in auto mode, meaning that if you leave it to its own devices it'll give you ISO 100 and 1/30 shutter = blurry shots. So if I'm indoors I automatically crank the ISO up in AE priority - usually to 800 or 1600 (sometimes more) on my DLSR because it's pretty good at hiding the noise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

You know instantly that you're in the right hobby when you start crying at 0:24...

YouTube - Funny Video Wedding Photography Fail

Notice how the guy shows more concern for the cameras at around 0:27. :lol:

Oh well, all in the life and times of a Canon user.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> You know instantly that you're in the right hobby when you start crying at 0:24...
> 
> YouTube - Funny Video Wedding Photography Fail
> 
> ...


OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Here's a pic I took a while back


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

I would be interested to see what Canon brings out this year in their prosumer line-up to replace the EOS 50D. The money is on the 60D at the moment, with a few prophesying a 50Ds or 50D Mk II.

Here's what I would like to see on a possible 50D replacement:

Higher shutter speed, something around 7.5fps would be great!
The same button layout as the 7D.
More weathersealing.
The same AF system as the 7D.
Two memory card slots, instead of one.
As for Nikon, the odds of a D90 replacement are pretty much 50:50. There are strong rumors of a Nikon D4 and a D700/D700s/D800.

Many have mentioned the possibility of the Nikon D90 replacement having an FX sensor, however that would distance Nikon's cheapest prosumer model away from Canon's competition and at the same time, place the camera too close in terms of spec to the D700.

What I'd like to see on a D90 replacement:

Higher frame rate, 6-8fps instead of 4.5fps.
Compact flash memory instead of SD, or two card slots.
An entirely dedicated manual function. 
Some weathersealing.
A magnesium alloy body, like the EOS prosumer lineup.
A slightly deeper grip.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I've followed all your advice, add i just caught by dose id de shutter:scared: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a 60D won't be coming out at all, going by what I've read. Apparently, there'll be a gap between the EOS 550D and the EOS 7D.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Taken a couple of days ago with the D90 and the 50mm f/1.8 Nikkor.

Critique welcome. This has been touched up slightly in Adobe Lightroom.










Settings: ISO 200, f/5, shutter speed 1/1000.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Have all the photographers on here gone underground?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Have all the photographers on here gone underground?


Sorry, im in no position to critique as im crap


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

'Tis a shame to see a good thread die out, so I'm bringing it back to life... 

Just to get the ball rolling again, here's the rather empty innards (needs filling with more gear!) of my camera bag.

The damn shame about this one (Tamrac Expedition 6x) is that my laptop won't fit in the front pocket. I'll have to put something else in it.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! :thumbup:That is some camera & accessories, Chillinator.

I have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ3, but I am giving it to my daughter & getting the TZ7. I can't cope with those 'posh' jobs. I need an idiot proof one.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

My bag is only a 'small' Lowepro and if I'm finished for a day I take the lens off. My 75-300 (methinks it's that) goes on one side face down on the lens cap and my 18-55 goes on the bottom, a velcro side thingy on top then my EOS 450D on top. Side of my bag has my charger cable (either EU or UK depending whether I'm at mum's or dad's) and the zip at the back has the 'bible' in and a small torch. Front zip has memory cards, spare memory card cases and a lens cleaner.

Wouldn't it have been so much easier to take a picture? :lol:

It's slightly similar to this bag:


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> 'Tis a shame to see a good thread die out, so I'm bringing it back to life...
> 
> Just to get the ball rolling again, here's the rather empty innards (needs filling with more gear!) of my camera bag.
> 
> The damn shame about this one (Tamrac Expedition 6x) is that my laptop won't fit in the front pocket. I'll have to put something else in it.


nice set up u got there 
mines slowly building ordered my new battery grip today 
i just wish they did nice girly bags that will protect my camera they always look like blokey and as if your ready to go out back packing in the forest!
come on people make a pretty girly shoulder bag with all the things i need!
space for my camera and lenses and bits and bobs with space for my keys my purse and my laptop in a pretty colour other than green or black .... maybe red shiny lol  rant over


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

MissusMayhem said:


> nice set up u got there
> mines slowly building ordered my new battery grip today
> i just wish they did nice girly bags that will protect my camera they always look like blokey and as if your ready to go out back packing in the forest!
> come on people make a pretty girly shoulder bag with all the things i need!
> space for my camera and lenses and bits and bobs with space for my keys my purse and my laptop in a pretty colour other than green or black .... maybe red shiny lol  rant over


Depending on how much gear you carry, Tamrac have a few feminine designs in their lineup, with the black/red models being particularly popular with female photographers.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Since we're on the subject of camera bags lol, here's mine I got this year! 










Took this photo when I first got it.

And have also got myself a tripod this year too!










I was photographing a small spider


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i cheated with mine, i did it today 
i took my favourite big water proof hand bag 
two heavily padded cheap old camera bags and hacked them to pieces to make inserts 
i now have a fully functional camera bag, THATS PRETTY!! :O
im not fussed most of the time but im photographing my monster in laws wedding .... now i need to look good and take photos at the wedding lol so a hiking rucksack.... doesnt go so well with an evening gown!


----------

